# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen nivelbussit

## otto s

Terve!

Olen tänään menossa Tampereelle ja tarkoituksena olisi kuvata myös niveliä.Millä linjoilla niitä mahtaisi liikkua (aseman lähellä)?

----------


## killerpop

> Terve!
> 
> Olen tänään menossa Tampereelle ja tarkoituksena olisi kuvata myös niveliä.Millä linjoilla niitä mahtaisi liikkua (aseman lähellä)?


Lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin on niveliä hyvin rajoitetusti liikenteessä.

Nivellinjoja arkisin on 1, 13, 16, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23, 26, 28 ja 30. Näistä viikonloppuisin saattaa helpoiten löytää linjoilta 16, 18 ja 22. Varauksella myös 23 ja 30.

Jos meet Koskipuistoon (pari sataa metriä asemilta), näet käytännössä _kaikki_ liikenteessä olevat bussit.

----------


## otto s

Nyt jäi bussien kuvailu valitettavasti olemattomaksi,mutta kiitos kuitenkin.Ehkä ensikerralla ehtii enemmän...

Hyvää illanjatkoa

----------


## antti

tämän vanhan tamperelaisen näin Virossa    http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/imageDesc/6535390586481

----------


## Eppu

> tämän vanhan tamperelaisen näin Virossa    http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/imageDesc/6535390586481


OÜ Ekspress Auto L, Kohtla-Järve. Samassa kaupungissa liikkuvat nykyisin myös entiset #355 ja #356.

----------


## JudgeT

> tämän vanhan tamperelaisen näin Virossa    http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/imageDesc/6535390586481


Tuli nopeasti vilkaistuna assosiaatio, että linjaa 21 on alettu ajaa nivelellä ja Pyynikin halli on herännyt henkiin.

----------


## Eppu

> Tuli nopeasti vilkaistuna assosiaatio, että linjaa 21 on alettu ajaa nivelellä ja Pyynikin halli on herännyt henkiin.


Linja 21 Jõhvi - Tammiku :Smile:

----------


## Petskuu

> tämän vanhan tamperelaisen näin Virossa    http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/imageDesc/6535390586481


Miksei noi poista tuota Morjens miestä tosta keulalta? Vai pitääkö se olla siinä että virolaiset pitää tietää mistä auto on kotosin...

----------


## jtm

> Tuli nopeasti vilkaistuna assosiaatio, että linjaa 21 on alettu ajaa nivelellä ja Pyynikin halli on herännyt henkiin.



Mitä sää puhut, kun Wiima nivelet on poistettu aikoja sitten ja eikä 21 oo ikinä ajettu nivelellä!

----------


## Miska

> Mitä sää puhut, kun Wiima nivelet on poistettu aikoja sitten ja eikä 21 oo ikinä ajettu nivelellä!


Tuolla kommentilla ihan selvästi viitattiin tähän kuvaan, jossa on entinen TKL:n nivel-Wiima etelänaapurissamme morjensmies keulalla, linjakilvissä 21 ja takana hieman Pyynikin hallia muistuttava rakennus. Eli tuosta kuvasta voi joillekin tulla mielikuva, että Pyynikin halli olisi herännyt henkiin ja nivel-Wiima olisi sijoitettu Tampereen linjalle 21...

----------


## otto s

Mikä mahtaisi olla torstai-iltana klo 1730-1845 välillä oleva linja millä kannattaisi käydä ajamassa. Haen semmoista linjaa missä on mahd. vanhaa kalustoa.

----------


## Jufo

> Mikä mahtaisi olla torstai-iltana klo 1730-1845 välillä oleva linja millä kannattaisi käydä ajamassa. Haen semmoista linjaa missä on mahd. vanhaa kalustoa.


Kalustosijoitukset vaihtelevat eri linjoilla päivittäin mutta alkuviikon havaintojen perusteella vanhinta kalustoa (Jätti-Wiimat) on ollut linjoilla 18 ja 26. Suosittelen, että menet johonkin keskustan tuntumaan ja kun bongaat mielenkiintoisen näköisen bussin niin hyppäät siihen. Seutulinjoilla näkee vanhaa kalustoa mm. linjoilla 79,80,85,86.

----------


## Laituri

Voisin suositella visiittiä Teiskontielle ... Paunun Wiimalla, Keskustorilta klo 18:15 linja 95

----------


## otto s

> Voisin suositella visiittiä Teiskontielle ... Paunun Wiimalla, Keskustorilta klo 18:15 linja 95


Mihis aikaan mahtaa olla aikaisempi lähtö samalla bussilla? Lisätty myöhemmin: Minulla onkin enemmän aikaa ja olen Tpe:llä 16.00-19.07...

----------


## Ozzy

Tuo sinun aikarajasi vieläpä lomaviikolle ilta-aikaan varsinaisen ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolelle sijoittuvana sulkee jo paljon pois.TKL:hän ei juurikaan vanhaa kalustoa edes käytä-tämän ketjun otsikkona olevat" Treen Nivelbussitkin" ovat nääs aikas lailla uusia.

Vanhoja käyttää vain lähinnä Luopioisten Linja parin ysikutterin voimin- parhaiten saat varmaan kuvattua nk " vanhaa kalustoa", jos käyt linja-autoaseman parkkiksella ja jos jonnekin ajelet niin Nekalaan , Jossa Paunun ja TKL:n varikot ovat vierekkäin.

----------


## ultrix

> ja jos jonnekin ajelet niin Nekalaan , Jossa Paunun ja TKL:n varikot ovat vierekkäin.


Ja Nekalan varikoille pääsee linjoilla 15 (mielellään Muotialantietä kulkevalla vuorolla, lähdöt Keskustorilta aina varttia vaille) ja 31 (Keskustorilta lähdöt joka tunti viittä yli).

----------


## Laituri

> Tpe:llä 16.00-19.07...


Toinen vuoro, mikä tulee mieleeni on 16:30 linja-autoasemalta Paunun Ajokki Express (puoliautomatic) Kuhmalahdelle. (Valitettavasti ei ole yhteistariffivuoro, km-taksa.) Las-Kalevantie-Messukyläntie-Kangasalatie 

Muistaakseni klo 17:20 Keskustorilta lähtevä 95-vuoro on sama Wiima, Jyväskyläntie-Ruutana-Olkahinen-Keskustori, Keskustorilta klo 18:15 Olkahisen kautta Ruutanaan

(Jos 18:15 vuorolla menisi varmuuden vuoksi vain Tays:n pysäkille asti, niin ehtisi hyvissä ajoin takaisin Ras:lle)

Lisäys: Muistui mieleeni Pyynikintorilta klo 16:15 lähtevä 45-yhteistariffivuoro, Ajokki Express B10M automatic. (Pyynikintori-Keskustori-Teiskontie-Koilliskeskus-Mäentakusenkatu-Orimuskatu-Vatiala-Kangasala-Pälkäne)

----------


## JudgeT

> Ja Nekalan varikoille pääsee linjoilla 15 (mielellään Muotialantietä kulkevalla vuorolla, lähdöt Keskustorilta aina varttia vaille) ja 31 (Keskustorilta lähdöt joka tunti viittä yli).


Kato, täällähän on tämmönenkin: http://atlas.tripplanner.fi/tkl/fi/ eli TKL:n reittiopas. 
Reittioppaan laatijat ovat kuitenkin olleet siinä määrin humoristeja, ettei se tunne TKL:n pääkonttorin osoitetta Jokipohjantie 24. Onneksi naapuritontilla oleva Paunu (Kuoppamäentie 14) kuitenkin löytyy  :Wink:

----------


## Severi

> Jos meet Koskipuistoon (pari sataa metriä asemilta), näet käytännössä _kaikki_ liikenteessä olevat bussit.


Bussi 6 ei mene Keskustorin lähellä, eikä 14.  :Wink:

----------


## Razer

> Bussi 6 ei mene Keskustorin lähellä, eikä 14.


Anteeksi vain, mutta nämä linjat eivät ensinnäkään kulje viikonloppuisin, mistä alkuperäisessä yhteydessä oli kyse, eivätkä varmasti ole merkityksellisiä nivelbussien tarkkailussa.

----------


## kuukanko

Kulkeehan 14 nyt uudelleen aloitettuaan myös lauantaisin, tosin nivelbussi siellä lauantaina olisi kyllä aika outo näky.

----------


## Severi

> Anteeksi vain, mutta nämä linjat eivät ensinnäkään kulje viikonloppuisin, mistä alkuperäisessä yhteydessä oli kyse, eivätkä varmasti ole merkityksellisiä nivelbussien tarkkailussa.


No kyllä 6 menee joskus nivelinä, mutttei viikonloppuisin...

----------


## Razer

> No kyllä 6 menee joskus nivelinä, mutttei viikonloppuisin...


Itse en ole nähnyt sitten vuoden 2004... Koko tämän vuoden ajan olen säännöllisesti kulkenut eikä kyllä kertaakaan ole näkynyt teliä pidempää kalustoa, nekin varalla.

----------


## jtm

> Itse en ole nähnyt sitten vuoden 2004... Koko tämän vuoden ajan olen säännöllisesti kulkenut eikä kyllä kertaakaan ole näkynyt teliä pidempää kalustoa, nekin varalla.



Minä näin kyllä vielä keväällä 2005 ja talvella 2005-2006.

----------


## JSL

Olen tuolla Hki-paikallisliikenne osastolla kehunut 2-akseli Omnicityä hyväksi autoksi, mutta käydessäni Tukholmassa matkustin telimallin Omnicitikalla. Takavaunussa ei ollut mukava olla, ainakaan taka-akselin takana. Perä hyppi ja pomppi tien mukaan. Onko mahdollisesti vika autossa vai onko telisitikka vain muuten huono?

----------


## jtm

> Olen tuolla Hki-paikallisliikenne osastolla kehunut 2-akseli Omnicityä hyväksi autoksi, mutta käydessäni Tukholmassa matkustin telimallin Omnicitikalla. Takavaunussa ei ollut mukava olla, ainakaan taka-akselin takana. Perä hyppi ja pomppi tien mukaan. Onko mahdollisesti vika autossa vai onko telisitikka vain muuten huono?


En ole kuullutkaan teli Omnicitistä.

----------


## Razer

> Tukholmassa matkustin telimallin Omnicitikalla. Takavaunussa ei ollut mukava olla. Perä hyppi ja pomppi tien mukaan.


Taitaa olla OmniLinkistä telimalli tarjolla, ainakin Kööpenhaminassa. Mutta jos Tampereen Omnicity-nivelistä on puhe, niin ei ne ainakaan minun mielestäni mitenkään huonoja ole. Varsin modernin nivelmallin näyttävyys miellyttää silmää ja näin ehkä nostattaa myös matkustusmukavuuden tunnetta.

----------


## J_J

> Varsin modernin nivelmallin näyttävyys miellyttää silmää ja näin ehkä nostattaa myös matkustusmukavuuden tunnetta.


Varsin mielenkiintoinen teoria, hmm... En ole ennen kuullutkaan, että ulkonäöllä olisi jotain tekemistä matkustusmukavuuden kanssa. Vertauskuvallisesti olisi vähän sama, jos arvioisi ruoka-annoksen makua sen perusteella, miltä se näyttää. Monessa tapauksessa menisi arvio varmasti ns. metsään.

----------


## Razer

> Vertauskuvallisesti olisi vähän sama, jos arvioisi ruoka-annoksen makua sen perusteella, miltä se näyttää. Monessa tapauksessa menisi arvio varmasti ns. metsään.


Eli ymmärsit kyllä, mitä tarkoitin  :Smile:  Usein herkullisen näköinen ateria nostattaa odotuksia ja vääristää todellisen maun tunnetta. Samalla teorialla minä pidän OmniCityistä jo niiden ulkomuodon ansiosta. Jotenkin kummasti auton ikä korreloi vahvasti minun matkustusepämukavuuteni kanssa.

----------


## jtm

Löysin täältä OmniLink telistä kuvan:
www.scania.ba/ba/ScaniaOmniLink.wlgt

Oli ihan hienon näköinen kyllä.

----------


## Razer

> Löysin täältä OmniLink telistä kuvan


Löytyy myös Lauri Rädyn kuvastosta linja-ajossa Kööpenhaminassa: http://lauri.1g.fi/joukkol/kuvat/tan...iva1523_01.jpg

----------


## jtm

Tietääkö kukaan monta istumapaikkaa noissa teli OmniLinkeissä on? Näyttää ettei monta ole.

----------


## kuukanko

Tampereen nivelbussiaika on ohi:
http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...a-viela-kerran

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tampereen nivelbussiaika on ohi:
> http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...a-viela-kerran


Harmillinen juttu. Nyt ainoat nivelet liikenteessä taitavat olla Rovaniemellä.

----------


## jpmast

Ja on uutiseen eksynyt väärää tietokin tyyliin "Suomen ensimmäiset nivelbussit ottettiin
käyttöön Tampereella 1970-luvulla." Eiköhän kunnia kaikesta huolimatta kuulu Helsingille ?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ja on uutiseen eksynyt väärää tietokin tyyliin "Suomen ensimmäiset nivelbussit ottettiin
> käyttöön Tampereella 1970-luvulla." Eiköhän kunnia kaikesta huolimatta kuulu Helsingille ?


Taitaa uutinen kyllä pitää paikkansa, sillä Helsinkiin nivel-Wiimat tulivat vasta 80-luvun lopussa.

----------


## tkp

> Taitaa uutinen kyllä pitää paikkansa, sillä Helsinkiin nivel-Wiimat tulivat vasta 80-luvun lopussa.


Bussidatasta löytyy esim. tälläinen http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/H/He...U-951)+HTP.jpg

----------


## bussifriikki

> Taitaa uutinen kyllä pitää paikkansa, sillä Helsinkiin nivel-Wiimat tulivat vasta 80-luvun lopussa.


Niin tuli HKL:lle N202-Wiimoja, mutta ensimmäinen nivelbussi tuli jo 1969.
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/viihde...&wtm=-05062009

----------


## Knightrider

> Niin tuli HKL:lle N202-Wiimoja, mutta ensimmäinen nivelbussi tuli jo 1969.
> http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/viihde...&wtm=-05062009


 Kuinka ensimmäiseen niveleen järjestettiin 67 istuma- ja 33 seisomapaikkaa eikä toisin päin?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Kuinka ensimmäiseen niveleen järjestettiin 67 istuma- ja 33 seisomapaikkaa eikä toisin päin?


Se oli luonteeltaan esikaupunki/lähiliikenneauto ja tilausajoonkin pantiin tarvittaessa. Penkkiä piti siis löytymän runsaasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se oli luonteeltaan esikaupunki/lähiliikenneauto ja tilausajoonkin pantiin tarvittaessa. Penkkiä piti siis löytymän runsaasti.


Toisaalta vuonna 1975 samaan yhtiöön tulleisiin täyskaturiniveliin (pioneeriä tosin hieman pidempiin) saatiin 66 istumapaikan lisäksi 42 seisomapaikkaa. Ovijärjestys oli sen ajan täydelliselle katurinivelle tyypillinen 2+2+2+0. Wiiman N100/200-niveliin on sittemmin onnistuttu ahtamaan jopa 78 istumapaikkaa, tällöin kuitenkin esikaupunkiliikenteeseen tarkoitetulla ovijärjestyksellä 1+1+1+0.

----------


## Nak

> Kuinka ensimmäiseen niveleen järjestettiin 67 istuma- ja 33 seisomapaikkaa eikä toisin päin?


Lisäksi matkustamon tilaa ei syönyt moottori, pyöräkotelot ja varmaan lastenvaunutilastakin oli vähän tingitty. Mulla on muistikuvia, että joissan korkealattianivelissä olisi joskus ollut pari istuinta myös nivelen kääntöpöydän päällä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mulla on muistikuvia, että joissan korkealattianivelissä olisi joskus ollut pari istuinta myös nivelen kääntöpöydän päällä?


Ei muistikuva mitenkään väärä ole. 1970-luvun Wiima-nivelissä oli nivelpöydän kohdalla kaarimaista linjausta myötäillen jopa neljä istuinta. Niiden lisäksi välittömästi nivelen etupuolelle oli ahdettu vielä viistoon asennetut yksittäisistuimet kummallekin puolelle käytävää. Tällä ratkaisulla sekä sillä, että perävaunun ovia vastapäätä sijaitsevaan tilaan laitettiin tuplaistuimia lastenvaunutilan asemesta, saatiin paljon istumapaikkoja.

----------


## Kani

Kaupunkibussien suurille lastenvaunutiloille ei tuohon aikaan ollut sellaista tarvetta kuin nykyään. Lähipalvelut olivat olennaisesti parempia, esim. ruokakauppaan oli lähes kaikilla kävelymatka. Samoin lähiöiden julkiset palvelut olivat runsaita. Matkustamista vaativia suuria kauppakeskuksia ei juuri ollut, eikä kaupoissa oleskelua pidetty ajanvietteenä. Lapsen kanssa oltiin paljon kotona ja kotipihassa muiden lapsiperheiden kanssa, lähiöpihat olivat kurjalla 1970-luvulla eloisia paikkoja.

Nyt kun on vaurasta ja kaikki paljon paremmin, nämä epäkohdat ovat poistuneet.

----------


## Eppu

TKL:lle on tullut pari nivelbussia: http://phototrans.eu/2415,530,39,0.html

----------


## anttipng

Milleköhän linjalle nuo tulee? Ja miksi?

----------


## killerpop

> Milleköhän linjalle nuo tulee? Ja miksi?


Taitaapi liittyä Nokian homekouluihin. Mutta miksi matalia niveliä, siihen lie vaikuttanut liikenteen tilaaja.

----------


## Eppu

> Taitaapi liittyä Nokian homekouluihin. Mutta miksi matalia niveliä, siihen lie vaikuttanut liikenteen tilaaja.


http://www.aamulehti.fi/kotimaa/maar...yyna-24234315/

Tuossa jotain tiedonmurusia. Luultavasti noita niveliä siis nähdään ehkäpä vasta elokuussa liikenteessä. Onhan sekin mahdollista että jotain viitteitä nivelillä ajettavasta liikenteestä saamme jo seuraavassa lautakunnan kokouksen pöytäkirjasta mikäli ensi talven liikenne on siinä käsittelyn alla. Katsellaan ja odotellaan...

----------


## Ispendekkeri

https://youtu.be/g2RxX3ABuZI

Ovatko nivelet palaamassa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> https://youtu.be/g2RxX3ABuZI
> 
> Ovatko nivelet palaamassa?


Ovat, Nokialle koulubussilinjalle 73K.

----------


## Bussimies

Näyttäisi vahvasti siltä, että nivelbussit ovat tekemässä paluun Tampereen seudulle - ehkäpä jopa ennen HSL-aluetta, jossa myös kaavaillaan sähkökäyttöisten nivelbussien käyttöönottoa.

TKL:n vuoden 2020 investointimäärärahassa varaudutaan nivelbussien hankkimiseen linjan 1 ruuhkaisuutta helpottamaan jo vuonna 2020. "Seuraavina vuosina nivelbussien määrää on suunniteltu lisättävän niin, että muutaman vuoden kuluttua koko linja 1 voitaisiin liikennöidä nivelbusseilla." Myös avorahastuksen käyttöönottoa suunnitellaan, mutta vuodelle 2020 käytäntö ei näillä näkymin vielä ehdi.

Asiasta lisää joukkoliikennelautakunnan syyskuun kokouksen esityslistalla:

http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...en_seu(103422)

----------


## Eppu

Samalla tämä on hieman yllättävää, mutta toisaalta jotakin mitä olin jokin aikaa sitten pohtinut.
Asialla lienee jo kiire jos vuoden kuluttua pitäisi näiden ajoneuvojen olla jo kaduilla tienaamassa. Koko hankinta taitaa pian mennä kilpailuun ja voittava malli ja kappalemäärä valittaneen sitten jo syksyn aikana.

Mitä vaihtoehtoja sitten on?
Riippuen mitä halutaan, ei siltikään vaihtoehtoja taida olla kovin montaa. Mikäli autot kulkevat dieselillä, tulee mieleen lähinnä Solaris Urbino, toivottavasti sitten tästä pisin mahdollinen 18.75 -malli ilman takaovea. Myös Scania tiettävästi valmistaa suburban-mallista nivelversiota, jossa kaiketi istumakapasiteetti ylittää teliauton melko varmasti.
Mikäli halutaan pysyä Volvon tuotteissa, on hankittava vähintään hybridiä. Auton pituus silloinkin 18m, eli pidempää versiota ei taida olla saatavana. Paitsi jos tuotannossa on edelleenkin sivumoottorinen malli, jota tosin en usko hankittavaksi.
Jos taas jokin muun merkkinen työkalu kelpaa, niin esim. MAN valmistaa mielestäni ihan kelvollista n. 19 metristä mallia.
Saa nähdä mihin sitten päädytään, mutta toivon että autot ovat hieman pidempiä kuin perinteiset 18 metriset jotta kapasiteetti varmasti olisi suurempi kuin teliautoissa.

----------


## hylje

Linja-auton ominaisuuksia kannattaa miettiä (istumapaikka)kapasiteetin lisäksi pysäkkisujuvuuden kannalta. Jos samalla mietitään avorahastusta, joka myös nopeuttaa pysäkkitoimintaa kaikkien ovien molemminsuuntaisen käytön avulla, tämä lienee aika korkealla prioriteettilistalla myös kaluston ominaisuuksia valitessa. Eli luultavasti tiedossa on paljon leveitä ovia sekä liikkumis- ja seisomatilaa tilavilla käytävillä. Näillä mittareilla nivelkalusto pärjää tosi hyvin.

----------


## PepeB

> Mitä vaihtoehtoja sitten on?


Scania, Volvo, VDL ja MAN tarjoaa jokainen diesel-versiona nivelvaihtoehtoja, Volvon tosin on Hybrid, ja Scanialla jopa kaksi erilaista (Citywide ja Citywide Suburban).

----------


## kuukanko

Aika takapajuista, jos nivelet hankitaan vielä dieseleinä. Sähkönivelet alkavat olla jo ihan valtavirtaa ainakin Norjassa ja Ruotsissa. Nelivetoiset sähkönivelet eivät kärsi monista niistä ongelmista, mitä takamoottorinivelillä on, joten nivelbussien kohdalla sähköbussit pärjäävät vielä paremmin vertailussa polttomoottoriajoneuvoja vastaan kuin 2-akselisten tapauksessa.

----------


## Melamies

> Aika takapajuista, jos nivelet hankitaan vielä dieseleinä. Sähkönivelet alkavat olla jo ihan valtavirtaa ainakin Norjassa ja Ruotsissa. Nelivetoiset sähkönivelet eivät kärsi monista niistä ongelmista, mitä takamoottorinivelillä on, joten nivelbussien kohdalla sähköbussit pärjäävät vielä paremmin vertailussa polttomoottoriajoneuvoja vastaan kuin 2-akselisten tapauksessa.


Kyllä näin on. Myöskään keskimoottorinivelet (jolloin keskimmäinen akseli oli vetävä) eivät soveltuneet Suomen talviolosuhteisiin. Nivel on Suomessa oltava nelivetoinen ja se on helpointa tänä päivänä toteuttaa sähköllä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Scania, Volvo, VDL ja MAN tarjoaa jokainen diesel-versiona nivelvaihtoehtoja, Volvon tosin on Hybrid, ja Scanialla jopa kaksi erilaista (Citywide ja Citywide Suburban).


Ja Mercedes-Benz. Citaroakin saa nivelenä.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:52 ----------

Kun Scania Suburbanista on nivelversio tarjolla, niin onko niitä jo hankittu Ruotsiin tai jonnekin muualle? en ihmettele, jos vaikka Nobina Sverigellä on niitä kalustossaan.

----------


## Makke93

Onko varma että Suburbanista on niveltä? Scanian sivuilta löytyy nivel ainoastaa Citywide LE ja LF:n kohdalla mutta Citywide LE Suburbanin kohdalla isoin on 14,9 metrinen teli. Ruotsin Scanian sivuilta ei löytynyt Suburbania ollenkaan, vain Citywide LF ja LE.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Onko varma että Suburbanista on niveltä? Scanian sivuilta löytyy nivel ainoastaa Citywide LE ja LF:n kohdalla mutta Citywide LE Suburbanin kohdalla isoin on 14,9 metrinen teli. Ruotsin Scanian sivuilta ei löytynyt Suburbania ollenkaan, vain Citywide LF ja LE.


Kyllä ainakin Nobina Sverigellä näyttää olevan Subbeja. https://www.instazu.com/tag/scaniacitywidesuburban 
Ja tällä sivustolla ainakin puhutaan Suburbanin nivelversiosta sekä kuva löytyy. En toki tiedä kuinka hyvän vastaanoton se on saanut Ruotsissa. https://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=71312.0 Onhan toi ihan hieno, ja kyllähän tollainen sopis erinomaisesti myös Tampereen kaduille Nyssen väriasuun.

----------


## PepeB

> Kyllä ainakin Nobina Sverigellä näyttää olevan Subbeja. https://www.instazu.com/tag/scaniacitywidesuburban 
> Ja tällä sivustolla ainakin puhutaan Suburbanin nivelversiosta sekä kuva löytyy. En toki tiedä kuinka hyvän vastaanoton se on saanut Ruotsissa. https://www.omnibuss.se/forum/index.php?topic=71312.0 Onhan toi ihan hieno, ja kyllähän tollainen sopis erinomaisesti myös Tampereen kaduille Nyssen väriasuun.


Se lienee vielä prototyyppi, jota ei kai varsinaisesti tarjolla vielä ole. Oma moka, kun jäi se subbe tuonne maininnaksi, että sitä saisi "hyllyltä".

----------


## Eppu

> Se lienee vielä prototyyppi, jota ei kai varsinaisesti tarjolla vielä ole. Oma moka, kun jäi se subbe tuonne maininnaksi, että sitä saisi "hyllyltä".


Tämä proto on kaiketi tämä yksilö joka on ruotsissa testibussina: 
http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go?id=68215

Tuon pituus siis 18,3m, mutta paikkalukua ei mainita. Luulisi että siihen ainakin saisi vähintään 55-57 istumapaikkaa, mikä olisi varsin hyvä määrä.

Edit: näköjään on olemassa toinenkin samanlainen mutta hieman lyhyempi: http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go?id=68099

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tämä proto on kaiketi tämä yksilö joka on ruotsissa testibussina: 
> http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go?id=68215
> 
> Tuon pituus siis 18,3m, mutta paikkalukua ei mainita. Luulisi että siihen ainakin saisi vähintään 55-57 istumapaikkaa, mikä olisi varsin hyvä määrä.
> 
> Edit: näköjään on olemassa toinenkin samanlainen mutta hieman lyhyempi: http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go?id=68099


Tuollainen istumapaikkamäärä tuntuisi hyvälta. Mutta ainakin tämän hetkisissä ruotsalaisissa katurinivelissä on käsittääkseni huomattavasti vähemmän penkkejä, ainakin Tukholmassa.

----------


## Metsätähti

_Aamulehdessä artikkeli_: https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/ff1b3cff-...=1522737894164

----------


## Ivecomies

> _Aamulehdessä artikkeli_: https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/ff1b3cff-...=1522737894164


Onpas iloinen uutinen. Mulla tuli ainakin hymy huuleen lukiessani ton uutisen. Nyt saadaan vihdoinkin uusia nivelbusseja tänne Suomeenkin. Saa sit nähdä minkä merkkisiä nivelautoja TKL sitten hankkii, mut nivel-Citywidet sopisivat kai oikein hyvin Nyssen väripukuun. "Kuski se rattia vääntää että, haitaribussi se ääntää että"  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Precise

Tukholmassa on uusittu kalustoa isolla kädellä noihin MAN:n 19-metrisiin. Käyttövoimana biodiesel. Hyvin rullaavat mitä on tultu kokeiltua.

----------


## Ivecomies

Koska se muuten selviää minkä merkkisiä niveliä TKL hankkii? ja montako autoa hankitaan aluksi? ite odotan jo innolla sitä päivää, kun TKL:n tuliterät haitaribussit aloittaa liikennöinnin...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melamies

> Koska se muuten selviää minkä merkkisiä niveliä TKL hankkii? ja montako autoa hankitaan aluksi? ite odotan jo innolla sitä päivää, kun TKL:n tuliterät haitaribussit aloittaa liikennöinnin...


Tässä hieman apua tiedonjanoosi: https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...bussit-eroavat

----------


## Ivecomies

Ite oon kauan ihmetellyt miksi muissa maissa (esim. Ruotsi, Viro, Saksa jne.) nivelbusseja käytetään (ja on aina käytetty) lähes jokaisessa isossa kaupungissa jos nivelbusseissa on mukamas korkeat käyttökustannukset ja ovat kalliita ylläpitää? ite olen vain lukenut että Suomeen ei olla hankittu nivelbusseja korkeiden käyttökustannusten sekä luotettavuuden takia, mut siellä ei sitten perustella miksi niitä sitten käytetään niin paljon muissa Euroopan maissa. Muualla saatetaan vissiin ajatella että nivelbussit ovat olellinen osa kaupungin katukuvaa, ja niin se tulisikin olla. Johtuuko se jotenkin Suomen korkeista veroista vai mistä se johtuu, kun kaikissa meidän naapurimaissa nivelbusseja piisaa kaupungissa? ite pidän tätä todella outona juttuna...  :Tongue:

----------


## eemeli113

> Johtuuko se jotenkin Suomen korkeista veroista vai mistä se johtuu...


Suomessa ei linja-autolla ole verotusta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Suomessa ei linja-autolla ole verotusta.


Mutta työllä on. Suomessa huolto- ja korjaustyö on kallista useimpiin muihin maihin verrattuna.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Mutta työllä on. Suomessa huolto- ja korjaustyö on kallista useimpiin muihin maihin verrattuna.


Ja toi siis on se mahdollinen syy tähän? onkohan Suomi tosiaan Euroopan ainoa maa missä ei käytetä haitaribusseja kuin muutaman hassu yksilö? vähän on toki tullut ulkomaanreissuilla mustasukkainen fiilis nähdessäni nivelbusseja, mut onneks suomalaiset ymmärtävät nyt vihdoinkin että nykyajan nivelbussit ovat paljon luotettavampia ja kestävempiä kuin noi 2000-luvun alun Omnicityt ja Volvo 7000A:t, joista luovuttiin. Onko siis nivelbussien huoltaminen niin paljon paljon halvempaa esim. Ruotsissa ja Virossa, että heillä on varaa ajaa tuhansilla nivelbusseilla eikä siellä tulis edes kuuloonkaan korvata ne telibusseilla? siellä saatetaan ajatella että nivelbussit ovat lähes itsestäänselvyys isoissa kaupungeissa.

----------


## tlajunen

Yksi syy voi olla sekin, että Suomessa arvotetaan istumapaikat korkealle. Manner-Euroopassa nivelbussit lienevät liikkeellä kapasiteettinsa takia, mutta se lisäkapasiteetti verrattuna telibussiin on vain seisomapaikkoja.

----------


## Minä vain

> Yksi syy voi olla sekin, että Suomessa arvotetaan istumapaikat korkealle. Manner-Euroopassa nivelbussit lienevät liikkeellä kapasiteettinsa takia, mutta se lisäkapasiteetti verrattuna telibussiin on vain seisomapaikkoja.


Täähän se ois. (Liian lyhyt viesti)

----------


## killerpop

Menee vahvasti vaan muisteluksi, faktaa ei ikävä kyllä ole.

Jotenkin muistelisin, että KVTES(?) vai mitä työehtosopimusta kunnalliset liikennelaitokset aikanaan käyttivätkään, ainakin työntekijöiden puolelta vaadittiin nivellisä, koska yksi kuski hoiti kahden kuskin työt viemällä tuplasti matkustajia. Sitä en muista, toteutuiko koskaan mitenkään. No se oli sitä 80-lukua.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Yksi syy voi olla sekin, että Suomessa arvotetaan istumapaikat korkealle. Manner-Euroopassa nivelbussit lienevät liikkeellä kapasiteettinsa takia, mutta se lisäkapasiteetti verrattuna telibussiin on vain seisomapaikkoja.


Osaako joku kertoa, että kuinka monta istumapaikkaa Tampereen Solariksissa on?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Osaako joku kertoa, että kuinka monta istumapaikkaa Tampereen Solariksissa on?


Rekisteritiedoissa näkyy lukema 51. Joskus noissa lukemissa on mukana kuljettajan paikka, varsinkin kun tässä tapauksessa ei mitään erittelyä näy.

Näissä keskusteluissa juttu tuppaa menemään vertailuksi, kuinka monta istumapaikkaa erimallisissa busseissa on. Asiaa voisi miettiä laajemminkin. Kuinka paljon istumapaikkoja menee joillakin yhteysväleillä tunnissa? Tällä vuosituhannella on ollut hyvin yleistä, että kaksiakselisia busseja on korvattu teliautoilla. Olettaen, että vuorovälejä ei ole pidennetty, paikkoja on tunnissa siis enemmän. Ja paljon muutakin on tapahtunut: On rakennettu metro länteen, kaupunkiratoja Leppävaaraan, lentoasemalle ja Keravalle. Pidemmät bussimatkat ovat korvautuneet lyhyillä syöttömatkoilla, onnekkaimilla kokonaan junalla (välineen väristä riippumatta). Ei ehkä ole enää tarvetta istua bussissa entisten aikojen malliin puolesta tunnista kolmeen varttiin. Uusilla runkolinjoilla - etenkin poikittaisilla - saatetaan mennä vain jokunen pysäkinväli ja tungos on valtava. Tässä viimeksi mainitussa liikenteessä runsasovisuus menee istumapaikkojen maksimoinnin edelle.

Tampereen Solarikset, joissa yllä viitattiin, eivät liity PK-seudun raidehankkeisiin, mutta Tampereellakin tie johtaa kiskoja kohti. Ratikka tulee parin vuoden kuluttua, samoin lähijunien pilotointiin valmistaudutaan. Bussien rooli Pirkanmaankin pääkeskuksessa tulee päivittymään.

----------


## Precise

> Rekisteritiedoissa näkyy lukema 51. Joskus noissa lukemissa on mukana kuljettajan paikka, varsinkin kun tässä tapauksessa ei mitään erittelyä näy.
> 
> Näissä keskusteluissa juttu tuppaa menemään vertailuksi, kuinka monta istumapaikkaa erimallisissa busseissa on. Asiaa voisi miettiä laajemminkin. Kuinka paljon istumapaikkoja menee joillakin yhteysväleillä tunnissa? Tällä vuosituhannella on ollut hyvin yleistä, että kaksiakselisia busseja on korvattu teliautoilla. Olettaen, että vuorovälejä ei ole pidennetty, paikkoja on tunnissa siis enemmän. Ja paljon muutakin on tapahtunut: On rakennettu metro länteen, kaupunkiratoja Leppävaaraan, lentoasemalle ja Keravalle. Pidemmät bussimatkat ovat korvautuneet lyhyillä syöttömatkoilla, onnekkaimilla kokonaan junalla (välineen väristä riippumatta). Ei ehkä ole enää tarvetta istua bussissa entisten aikojen malliin puolesta tunnista kolmeen varttiin. Uusilla runkolinjoilla - etenkin poikittaisilla - saatetaan mennä vain jokunen pysäkinväli ja tungos on valtava. Tässä viimeksi mainitussa liikenteessä runsasovisuus menee istumapaikkojen maksimoinnin edelle.
> 
> Tampereen Solarikset, joissa yllä viitattiin, eivät liity PK-seudun raidehankkeisiin, mutta Tampereellakin tie johtaa kiskoja kohti. Ratikka tulee parin vuoden kuluttua, samoin lähijunien pilotointiin valmistaudutaan. Bussien rooli Pirkanmaankin pääkeskuksessa tulee päivittymään.


Allekirjoitan täysin Helsingin osalta tuon kehityssuunnan, mutta Tampereella nivelbusseja ollaan tuomassa nimenomaan koko kaupungin halkaisevalle heilurirunkolinjalle. Minusta on hienoa, että näitä on tulossa liikenteeseen, mutta kovin suurta hyötyä niistä ei saada juuri lainauksessa mainittujen tekijöiden vuoksi (koska Tampereella käyttötapa tulee olemaan lähes päinvastainen).

----------


## Ivecomies

Nivelbussien paluu Tampereelle houkuttelee varmasti useita suomalaisia bussiharrastajia Tampereelle vain niiden takia, ja niistä otetaan varmasti innolla valokuvia eri sivustoille. Niistä tulee varmaan jälleen yleinen näky Tampereen kaduilla, jolloin niitä ei voi olla bongaamatta Tampereen keskustassa. 

Vaikka Tampereella on jo nyt 2 nivelbussia liikenteessä, niin niiden bongaaminen on jostain syystä erittäin vaikeaa. Onneks tilanne muuttuu vuoden päästä, kun Tampereella koittaa ilon päivä! 🙂👍

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:05 ----------

Jäävätköhän ne 2 Solarista ajoon myös sen jälkeen, kun ne uudet haitarit ovat saapuneet eli varahaitareiksi? eihän sitä myöskään tiedä jos TKL aikoo tuoda jossain vaiheessa lisää käytettyjä nivelbusseja Ruotsista, jos noi Solarikset ovat osoittautuneet luotettaviksi ja ovat saaneet TKL:llä hyvän vastaanoton. Kaikkihan on aina mahdollista... 😉

----------


## Ivecomies

Kuuluuko muuten Mersun CapaCity Suomen maahantuontiohjelmaan? nekään ei olis yhtään hassumpi näky Tampereen kaduilla Nyssen väripuvussa. Niistä olis ainakin hyötyä kesällä, kun Särkänniemeen menee paljon porukkaa. Ja oishan Citaro-nivel kans ihan varteenotettava vaihtoehto TKL:ltä.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Aiemmin tänne linkatussa Tamperelaisen uutisessa todetaan seuraavaa: Tampereelle sopivia malleja on tarjolla ainakin viidellä valmistajalla. Kilpailutus on tarkoitus käynnistää tämän vuoden puolella.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Aiemmin tänne linkatussa Tamperelaisen uutisessa todetaan seuraavaa: Tampereelle sopivia malleja on tarjolla ainakin viidellä valmistajalla. Kilpailutus on tarkoitus käynnistää tämän vuoden puolella.


Toivottavasti Scania ja Mercedes-Benz kuuluvat joukkoon. 🙂

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Aiemmin tänne linkatussa Tamperelaisen uutisessa todetaan seuraavaa: Tampereelle sopivia malleja on tarjolla ainakin viidellä valmistajalla. Kilpailutus on tarkoitus käynnistää tämän vuoden puolella.


Toivottavasti myös Ivecoa katsotaan nimittäin Urbanway 18m voisi näyttää yllättävän hyvältä Nysse väreissä, tosin en tiedä kestävätkö Suomen olosuhteissa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Toivottavasti myös Ivecoa katsotaan nimittäin Urbanway 18m voisi näyttää yllättävän hyvältä Nysse väreissä, tosin en tiedä kestävätkö Suomen olosuhteissa.


http://www.vehico.fi/ Eipä löydy Suomen maahantuontiohjelmasta. Sen sijaan Mersun CapaCity löytyy Vehon sivuilta, en tosin tiedä mikä ero on CapaCityllä ja CapaCity L:llä. https://www.mercedes-benz-bus.com/fi.../capacity.html

----------


## tkp

Capacity L on metrin pidempi. 

https://www.mercedes-benz-bus.com/co...2-EN-07_18.pdf

----------


## tohpeeri

Mersujen istumapaikkamäärä on melko onneton.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mersujen istumapaikkamäärä on melko onneton.


Ja syy tähän on jokaisen nähtävissä noista Tkp:n linkkaaman esitteen sivuilla 8 ja 9 olevista pohjapiiroksista: Nivelbussin telibussia suuremmasta pituudesta menee suurin osa nivelosaan, johon ei sijoiteta istuimia. Lisäksi täysmatalissa (polttomoottori)nivelbusseissa moottori ja vaihteisto vievät tilaa matkustamosta.

----------


## Eppu

Minä uskoisin että lopulta valituksi tulee Solaris Urbino 18 tai 18.75, näistä toki mielummin jälkimmäinen. Tämä siksi että kyseisen valmistajan tuotteita on jo ennestään ja niihin on oltu tyytyväisiä. Muussa tapauksessa pitäisi valita jokin merkki jota ei vielä TKL:llä ole. Scania on hieman epäsuosiossa ja Volvolta ei kaiketi saa aivan sellaista mitä halutaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Minä uskoisin että lopulta valituksi tulee Solaris Urbino 18 tai 18.75, näistä toki mielummin jälkimmäinen. Tämä siksi että kyseisen valmistajan tuotteita on jo ennestään ja niihin on oltu tyytyväisiä. Muussa tapauksessa pitäisi valita jokin merkki jota ei vielä TKL:llä ole. Scania on hieman epäsuosiossa ja Volvolta ei kaiketi saa aivan sellaista mitä halutaan.


Juu, onhan ne uudet Urbinot kans ihan tyylikkään näköisiä. Mikäs siinä. Mut mitä sä tarkoitat että Scania olis "epäsuosiossa" tai ettei Volvolla olis sopivia vaihtoehtoja? nyt en oikein ymmärtänyt. Mun mielest ainakin Citywide tai 7900 nivel oisivat ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja TKL:ltä. Onks niissä muka jotain vikaa vai?

----------


## eemeli113

> Juu, onhan ne uudet Urbinot kans ihan tyylikkään näköisiä. Mikäs siinä. Mut mitä sä tarkoitat että Scania olis "epäsuosiossa" tai ettei Volvolla olis sopivia vaihtoehtoja? nyt en oikein ymmärtänyt. Mun mielest ainakin Citywide tai 7900 nivel oisivat ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja TKL:ltä. Onks niissä muka jotain vikaa vai?


Tällä epäsuosiolla taidettiin tarkoittaa sitä, ettei TKL:lle ole tullut Scanioita yli vuosikymmeneen... Viimeiset Scalatkin alkaa olla jo historiaa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tällä epäsuosiolla taidettiin tarkoittaa sitä, ettei TKL:lle ole tullut Scanioita yli vuosikymmeneen... Viimeiset Scalatkin alkaa olla jo historiaa.


Onko tosiaan näin? mä luulin että TKL:llä on Suburbaneja, mut taidankin olla väärässä.

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko tosiaan näin? mä luulin että TKL:llä on Suburbaneja, mut taidankin olla väärässä.


TKL:llä ei ole koskaan ollut Suburbaneita. Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne niitä on hankkinut sen sijaan monta kymmentä kappaletta.

----------


## Eppu

> Juu, onhan ne uudet Urbinot kans ihan tyylikkään näköisiä. Mikäs siinä. Mut mitä sä tarkoitat että Scania olis "epäsuosiossa" tai ettei Volvolla olis sopivia vaihtoehtoja? nyt en oikein ymmärtänyt. Mun mielest ainakin Citywide tai 7900 nivel oisivat ihan hyviä vaihtoehtoja TKL:ltä. Onks niissä muka jotain vikaa vai?


Volvon nivelet ovat vähintään hybridejä nykyään. Lisäksi niihin ei välttämättä saa niin montaa istumapaikkaa mitä ehkä halutaan. Mutta en tiedä oikeasti. Uskoisin vaan että jos halutaan teliauton ylittävää kapasiteettia myös istumapaikkaluvun suhteen niin jokin 18m pidempi malli tulisi ennemmin kyseeseen. Solaris urbino 18.75 ilman takaovea voisi olla tällainen vaihtoehto.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Volvon nivelet ovat vähintään hybridejä nykyään. Lisäksi niihin ei välttämättä saa niin montaa istumapaikkaa mitä ehkä halutaan. Mutta en tiedä oikeasti. Uskoisin vaan että jos halutaan teliauton ylittävää kapasiteettia myös istumapaikkaluvun suhteen niin jokin 18m pidempi malli tulisi ennemmin kyseeseen. Solaris urbino 18.75 ilman takaovea voisi olla tällainen vaihtoehto.


Jokatapauksessa toivottavasti ne TKL:n uudet nivelbussit saavat hyvän vastaanoton niin kuljettajilta kuin asiakkailtakin ja että ne menestyy hyvin, että TKL haluaa hankkia lisää haitareita. Ja eihän sitä myöskään tiedä, jos ne aikoo tuoda jossain vaiheessa myös lisää käytettyjä nivelbusseja Ruotsista, kun sieltähän on tuotu paljon käytettyjä busseja Suomeen muutenkin. Onkohan muuten jokaisella TKL:n nykyisellä kuljettajalla "haitaribussin ajo hallussa"?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melamies

> Jokatapauksessa toivottavasti ne TKL:n uudet nivelbussit saavat hyvän vastaanoton niin kuljettajilta kuin asiakkailtakin ja että ne menestyy hyvin, että TKL haluaa hankkia lisää haitareita. Ja eihän sitä myöskään tiedä, jos ne aikoo tuoda jossain vaiheessa myös lisää käytettyjä nivelbusseja Ruotsista, kun sieltähän on tuotu paljon käytettyjä busseja Suomeen muutenkin. Onkohan muuten jokaisella TKL:n nykyisellä kuljettajalla "haitaribussin ajo hallussa"?


En ole ajanut haitaribussia, mutta onhan se ketterämpi kuin telibussi. Peräpään sivuttaissiirtymäongelma on, mutta onko se kuitenkin pienempi kuin täyspitkässä telibussissa? Täyspitkällä telillä on kaupunkiliikenteessä jossain määrin stressaavaa, kun ei tiedä osaavatko tai välittävätkö muut liikenteessä olijat ottava huomioon peräpään sivuttaissiirtymää tiukoissa käännöksissä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> En ole ajanut haitaribussia, mutta onhan se ketterämpi kuin telibussi. Peräpään sivuttaissiirtymäongelma on, mutta onko se kuitenkin pienempi kuin täyspitkässä telibussissa? Täyspitkällä telillä on kaupunkiliikenteessä jossain määrin stressaavaa, kun ei tiedä osaavatko tai välittävätkö muut liikenteessä olijat ottava huomioon peräpään sivuttaissiirtymää tiukoissa käännöksissä.


Ai sä oot siis TKL:llä töissä? minkä takia et oo ajanut niillä kahdella Solariksella?

----------


## Melamies

> Ai sä oot siis TKL:llä töissä? minkä takia et oo ajanut niillä kahdella Solariksella?


En ole, enkä ole ollut töissä TKL:lla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vanhan ajan nivelissä veto oli hyvin usein keskimmäisellä akselilla, ja tällöin takimmaisen akselin pyörät olivat ohjaavia. Silloin oli vaara, että ajoneuvon takaosa siirtyi (käytännössä nousi) jalkakäytävän puolelle lähdettäessä pysäkiltä liikenteeseen ratin ollessa ääriasennossa vasemmalle. Ohjaavien takapyörien idea oli tietenkin se, että takaosa ei oikaisisi mutkissa. Tavallisin parirenkain takimmaisenkin akselin osalta varustetut nivelbussithan vähän oikaisevat, tuttu ilmiö myös perävaunullisista ajoneuvoista.

Tuo mitä Melamies totesi telibussin jäykkyydestä ahtaissa paikoissa, on ilman muuta totta. Nivelbussien akselivälit ovat lyhyemmät teliin verrattuna, siitä saadaan se ketteryys.

----------


## Ahalm

> Vanhan ajan nivelissä veto oli hyvin usein keskimmäisellä akselilla, ja tällöin takimmaisen akselin pyörät olivat ohjaavia. Silloin oli vaara, että ajoneuvon takaosa siirtyi (käytännössä nousi) jalkakäytävän puolelle lähdettäessä pysäkiltä liikenteeseen ratin ollessa ääriasennossa vasemmalle. Ohjaavien takapyörien idea oli tietenkin se, että takaosa ei oikaisisi mutkissa. Tavallisin parirenkain takimmaisenkin akselin osalta varustetut nivelbussithan vähän oikaisevat, tuttu ilmiö myös perävaunullisista ajoneuvoista.


Onkohan nivellinja-autoja saatavilla turvateleillä varustettuna? Uudemmissa teli-Volvoissahan auton automatiikka rajoittaa taka-akselin ohjausta pysäkiltä lähdettäessä, jottei perä heitä liikaa pysäkin puolelle ja esimerkiksi vie pysäkkikatosta mukanaan. Kuvittelisi vastaavan järjestelmän olevan mahdollinen myös nivelöidyissä, mutta eri asia on onko joku sellaista vielä rakentanut.

----------


## Jufo

Olisiko 18 m pitkä telibussi teoriassa mahdollinen?

----------


## Ivecomies

> En ole, enkä ole ollut töissä TKL:lla.


Okei. Mä vaan aattelin, kun sanoit ettet ole ajanut haitaribussia, kun mietiskelin että onkohan kaikilla TKL:n nykyisillä kuskeilla kokemusta nivelbussin ajamisesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:05 ----------




> Onkohan nivellinja-autoja saatavilla turvateleillä varustettuna? Uudemmissa teli-Volvoissahan auton automatiikka rajoittaa taka-akselin ohjausta pysäkiltä lähdettäessä, jottei perä heitä liikaa pysäkin puolelle ja esimerkiksi vie pysäkkikatosta mukanaan. Kuvittelisi vastaavan järjestelmän olevan mahdollinen myös nivelöidyissä, mutta eri asia on onko joku sellaista vielä rakentanut.


Mersun CapaCity ainakin

----------


## canis lupus

> Olisiko 18 m pitkä telibussi teoriassa mahdollinen?


Ehkä mutta varmasti olisi nopeasti kolhuja täynnä tuollaiset moukarit

----------


## Melamies

> Okei. Mä vaan aattelin, kun sanoit ettet ole ajanut haitaribussia, kun mietiskelin että onkohan kaikilla TKL:n nykyisillä kuskeilla kokemusta nivelbussin ajamisesta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:05 ----------


Joo, mun pointtini oli, että ei sen ainakaan kesäkelillä luulisi olevan vaikeampaa kuin telibussin ajaminen ja telejähän siellä on ollut jo kauan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisiko 18 m pitkä telibussi teoriassa mahdollinen?


Kyllä kai jonnekin lentokenttien sisäiseen liikenteeseen tuon tyylisiä* jopa kaksiakselisia busseja on tehty, mutta yleiseen liikenteeseen niitä ei ole mahdollista hyväksyä esimerkiksi kääntyvyysvaatimusten takia.

*) Huomattavan pitkiä yksiosaisia ei-nivellettyjä busseja

----------


## hylje

> Kyllä kai jonnekin lentokenttien sisäiseen liikenteeseen tuon tyylisiä* jopa kaksiakselisia busseja on tehty, mutta yleiseen liikenteeseen niitä ei ole mahdollista hyväksyä esimerkiksi kääntyvyysvaatimusten takia.
> 
> *) Huomattavan pitkiä yksiosaisia ei-nivellettyjä busseja


Vaikka menee kevyesti ohi aiheen, googlettelulla löytyi tälläinen kaunistus. Aika vähän löytyi muuta tietoa tai kuvamateriaalia tälläisestä, mutta lehdistötiedote ei ehkä ole aprillia. Pituutta 14,6m ja leveyttä 3,75m.

----------


## canis lupus

Ei kelpaa Suomen lentokentille. Liian vähän istumapaikkoja ja joutuisi seistä siirtymän raskaan lennon jälkeen :p

Mutta joo tyylikäs on pakko sanoa

----------


## Melamies

> Olisiko 18 m pitkä telibussi teoriassa mahdollinen?


Vertailun vuoksi Suomen pituussäännökset kuorma-autopuolelta: suurin sallittu yhdistelmäpituus 34,5 m. Puoliperävaunun pituus saa olla vetotapista perävaunun takaosaan 18m, jolloin perävaunu on yli 18 m. Kääntyvyysvaatimukset pitää kuitenkin täyttää ja siksi suurin sallittu täysperävaunun pituus lienee 17,5 m. (em siis ilman poikkeuslupia)

----------


## tkp

> Olisiko 18 m pitkä telibussi teoriassa mahdollinen?



Auton, perävaunun ja niiden yhdistelmän pituus
Auton pituus ei saa ylittää seuraavia arvoja:

1) linja-auto (M2- ja M3-luokka)	13,50 m
vähintään kolmiakselisena kuitenkin	15,00 m
nivelrakenteisena kuitenkin	18,75 m
nivelrakenteisena useammalla kuin yhdellä nivelellä varustettuna kuitenkin	25,25 m

2) muu auto kuin 1 kohdassa tarkoitettu linja-auto	13,00 m

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Auton, perävaunun ja niiden yhdistelmän pituus
> Auton pituus ei saa ylittää seuraavia arvoja:
> 
> 1) linja-auto (M2- ja M3-luokka)	13,50 m
> vähintään kolmiakselisena kuitenkin	15,00 m
> nivelrakenteisena kuitenkin	18,75 m
> nivelrakenteisena useammalla kuin yhdellä nivelellä varustettuna kuitenkin	25,25 m
> 
> 2) muu auto kuin 1 kohdassa tarkoitettu linja-auto	13,00 m



Tuommoinen tuplanivel vaikka kaksikerroksisena olisi melko kiva peli runkolinjoille.

----------


## mv

> Tuommoinen tuplanivel vaikka kaksikerroksisena olisi melko kiva peli runkolinjoille.


Ei kuulosta mukavalta, että joka pysäkillä odotellaan portaiden tyhjenemistä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Ei kuulosta mukavalta, että joka pysäkillä odotellaan portaiden tyhjenemistä.


No kyllä ne matkustajat oppivat etukäteen siirtymisen alakertaan ilman kehotuksia. Nyt kun on jo noi pysäkkikuulutuksetkin. Ja runkolinjojen pysäkkimääriähän on vähennetty.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Auton, perävaunun ja niiden yhdistelmän pituus
> Auton pituus ei saa ylittää seuraavia arvoja:
> 
> 1) linja-auto (M2- ja M3-luokka)    13,50 m
> vähintään kolmiakselisena kuitenkin    15,00 m
> nivelrakenteisena kuitenkin    18,75 m
> nivelrakenteisena useammalla kuin yhdellä nivelellä varustettuna kuitenkin    25,25 m
> 
> 2) muu auto kuin 1 kohdassa tarkoitettu linja-auto    13,00 m


Löysin samat arvot myös finlexin sivulta. Mielenkiintoista on, tarvittaisiinko Suomessa poikkeuslupa, jos tänne haluttaisiin rekisteröidä Mercedes-Benz CapaCity -suurnivelbusseja? Nehän ovat vain yksinivelisiä ja pituus 18,75 m ylittyy. Tietoja CapaCitystä ja CapaCity L:stä.

----------


## mv

> No kyllä ne matkustajat oppivat etukäteen siirtymisen alakertaan ilman kehotuksia. Nyt kun on jo noi pysäkkikuulutuksetkin. Ja runkolinjojen pysäkkimääriähän on vähennetty.


Meinasinkin lähinnä kyytiintulijoita.

----------


## PepeB

> Löysin samat arvot myös finlexin sivulta. Mielenkiintoista on, tarvittaisiinko Suomessa poikkeuslupa, jos tänne haluttaisiin rekisteröidä Mercedes-Benz CapaCity -suurnivelbusseja? Nehän ovat vain yksinivelisiä ja pituus 18,75 m ylittyy. Tietoja CapaCitystä ja CapaCity L:stä.


Nobina kokeili aikanaan CapaCityä Jokerilinjalla pääkaupunkiseudulla, joten tuskin olisi ongelma.

----------


## Ahalm

> Nobina kokeili aikanaan CapaCityä Jokerilinjalla pääkaupunkiseudulla, joten tuskin olisi ongelma.


Luultavasti kahden viikon kokeiluun on helpompi saada lupa kuin pysyvään käyttöön.

----------


## Ivecomies

Olivatko muuten haitaribussit vielä vuonna 2012-2013 päivittäinen näky Tampereen kaduilla, kun TKL:llä oli vielä jäljellä ne 4 vanhaa Volvoa? ja asiasta toiseen, onko se Solaris-nivelien keulassa oleva mäyräkoiramerkki viittaus siitä että kyseessä on pitkä auto tai jotain, josta auton tunnistaa nivelbussiksi edestä katsottuna?

----------


## tkp

> Luultavasti kahden viikon kokeiluun on helpompi saada lupa kuin pysyvään käyttöön.


Kyllähän HCT-rekkoja on ajettu jo useampi vuosi poikkeusluvalla, joten luulisi että nivelbussikin saisi poikkeusluvan hyvillä perusteluilla. Toki pituus ja kääntymissäännöt saattaa aiheuttaa määrättyjä reittimäärityksiä joiden ulkopuolelle ei ole asiaa

----------


## Melamies

> Kyllähän HCT-rekkoja on ajettu jo useampi vuosi poikkeusluvalla, joten luulisi että nivelbussikin saisi poikkeusluvan hyvillä perusteluilla. Toki pituus ja kääntymissäännöt saattaa aiheuttaa määrättyjä reittimäärityksiä joiden ulkopuolelle ei ole asiaa


Kun uudet pituussäännöt tulivat tänä vuonna, voi kääntyvyys- ja mittasäännöt täyttävän HCT-rekan ostaa kuka vain ja laittaa sen liikenteeseen. (tietty liikennelupa tarvitaan ammattiliikenteen kyseessä ollessa)

Painoja ei kuitenkaan nyt korotettu ja ainakin viranomaistaho kiistää niiden korottamisaikeet. (teollisuuden etu tietysti jossain kohtaa vaatii niiden korottamista)

Nyt on liikenteessä HCT-rekkoja, joiden kokonaispaino on poikkeusluvalla korkeampi kuin suurin yleisesti sallittu 76 tn. Nämä poikkeusluvat myönnettiin, jotta HCT-rekoista saataisiin kokemuksia. Nämä poikkeusluvat ovat määräaikaisia (myös reittikohtaisia rajoituksia on) ja viranomaistahon kanta on, että koska kokemuksia on jo saatu riittävästi, ei näitä poikkeuslupia tulla uusimaan niiden umpeuduttua. Odotettavissa on siis itkua ja porua siihen asti kun myös painoja jälleen kerran korotetaan.

Yksi huomionarvoinen asia on Suomen irtiotto Ruotsista rekkojen pituusmittojen osalta (ja myös painojen jo aikaisemmin), joten uskoisin myös bussien mittojen kohdalla järjestyvän sopivat kansalliset säännökset, jos tarvetta laajemmin ilmenee.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kiitoksia hyvistä kommenteista. Tällä hetkellä siis kansallinen lainsäädäntömme edellyttäisi poikkeuslupaa, jos CapaCityjä haluttaisiin nopeasti maahamme jatkuvaan liikenteeseen. Ja jos laajempaa tarvetta ilmenisi, niin sitten lainsäädäntöämme todennäköisesti tarkistettaisiin vastaamaan muuttuneita tarpeita.

Vuoden 2010 kokeilu oli tosiaan lyhytaikainen ja hyvämuistiset muistavatkin, että testinivel kulki saksalaisin kilvin. Niille, jotka haluavat varmistaa, muistavatko oikein, voivat tarkistaa asian tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kiitoksia hyvistä kommenteista. Tällä hetkellä siis kansallinen lainsäädäntömme edellyttäisi poikkeuslupaa, jos CapaCityjä haluttaisiin nopeasti maahamme jatkuvaan liikenteeseen. Ja jos laajempaa tarvetta ilmenisi, niin sitten lainsäädäntöämme todennäköisesti tarkistettaisiin vastaamaan muuttuneita tarpeita.
> 
> Vuoden 2010 kokeilu oli tosiaan lyhytaikainen ja hyvämuistiset muistavatkin, että testinivel kulki saksalaisin kilvin. Niille, jotka haluavat varmistaa, muistavatko oikein, voivat tarkistaa asian tästä kuvasta.


Kaiken lisäksi CapaCityt taitavat olla myös melko kalliita autoja, joten en ihan usko, että ne ovat TKL:llä ihan ensimmäisenä vaihtoehtona. Oletan myös että niiden ajaminen on hieman työläämpää kuin esim. Citaron nivelversio johtuen suuremmasta pituudesta ja takavaunun teliakselista. En tosin sano nyt ihan varmaksi tiedoksi, mut luulisin että jos TKL hankkis CapaCityjä, niin he joutuisivat varmaan järjestämään kuljettajilleen ajokoulutus/perehdytys CapaCityihin ennen kuin kuljettajat pääsisivät tekemään niillä töitä. Joten juuri tän takia en usko että TKL:n uudet nivelet ovat MB CapaCityjä. Vaikka onhan se tottakai tyylikäs auto, ei siinä mitään, ja ois se komee näky Tampereellakin. Mut niinhän on myös Citaro-nivel, jota pidän todennäköisempänä että TKL hankkii...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaiken lisäksi CapaCityt taitavat olla myös melko kalliita autoja, joten en ihan usko, että ne ovat TKL:llä ihan ensimmäisenä vaihtoehtona.


En minäkään usko. CapaCityt tulivat ketjuun siinä keskustelun vaiheessa, kun alettiin miettiä, millä tavoin linja-autojen mittoja säädetään laissa. Siinä vaiheessa alettiin puhua suuren kapasiteetin busseista ihan yleisesti eikä vain TKL:n hankintaa ajatellen. Eiköhän TKL:n hankinta koske ihan perinteisiä kolmiakselisia niveliä tällä kierroksella.

----------


## Rester

Tuolla aiemmin kyseltiin, kuinka moni TKL:n kuljettajista on ajanut nivelellä. Itse taidan lukeutua niihin viimeisiin "saapumiseriin", jota noilla natiivisti pääsi ajamaan, ja siitä on 11 vuotta aikaa. Taloon tullessa oli niveliä nopeasti laskien ainakin parikymmentä. Nykyiset kuljettajat eivät tosiaankaan välttämättä ole koskaan ajaneet nivelbussia, joten jonkinlaista perehdytystä tarvittaneen sen hallintaan. Nivellisä, josta killerpop kirjoitteli, on poistunut jo sopimuksista pitkiä aikoja sitten.

Suurimmat syyt siihen, miksi tällä hetkellä suositaan telibusseja nivelbussien sijaan, löytynee pari syytä. Katujen onneton talvikunnossapito talvikeleillä on varsinkin takapotkuhaitareille (joita polttomoottorinivelet nykyään väistämättä ovat) todella haasteellisia. Etenkin parina viime vuonna talvikunnossapito on ollut sekä ELYn että varsinkin kaupungin katuverkolla todella luokatonta, johon on ollut lähellä jäädä 2-akselisellakin kiinni. Teliauto on tässä mielessä parempi telinkevennyksen takia, jolloin vaikeistakin paikoista pääsee helpommin irti. Varsinkin peruuttaessa huonolla kelillä teliauto on paremmin hallittavissa kuin linkkuun menevä nivel.

Toinen syy, kuten tuolla edellä mainittiinkin, on istumapaikkojen suosiminen.

Kolmanneksi huoltopäivien määrä on nivelbusseilla korkeampi kuin telibusseilla, lisäksi ne syövät 3-akselisiin verrattuna enemmän polttoainetta. Nivel- ja telibusseissa on sama määrä istumapaikkoja käytännössä, jolloin nivelbussin ainoa hyöty on seisomapaikkojen määrässä. Nämä saattavat jonkun mielestä tuntua mitättömiltä asioilta, mutta koska palkka- sekä polttoainekulut ovat aina samansuuruisia, iso asia, joka ratkaisee on se, kuinka paljon auto viettää päiviä varikolla huollossa.

Sähköniveliä tuskin tällä kierroksella tulee ihan tästä kaupungin hätäilystä johtuen: ne vaatisivat linjan molempiin päihin latauspisteet, joita ei varmasti tämän puolen vuoden aikana ehditä toteuttamaan. Pirkkalassa varmaan onnistuisi tilan puolesta pienillä reittimuutoksilla, sen jälkeen tuleekin pari ongelmaa: reitti kulkee tämän talven jälkeen vielä yhden kauden vanhalla reitillä Pirkkala - Vatiala, jonka jälkeen pääte siirtyy Haukiluomaan, ts. Vatialaan sitä latauspistettä ei kannata alkaa suunnittelemaan, eikä se edes nykyiselle paikalle kovinkaan hyvin sopisi. Haukiluomassa on taas läheisen asutuksen takia varmasti valituskierroksia luvassa, joten sinne rakentaminenkin tulee olemaan todella verkkaista. Lisäksi sähköasemat pitäisi kilpailuttaa joko yhdessä tai erikseen autohankinnan kanssa. Myöskään nykyisen varikkoalueen vanha sähköinfra ei välttämättä kestäisi nykyistä enempää sähköautojen latauspisteitä, Lahdesjärven uudisrakennus korjannee sitten vuosien päästä tämän puutteen.

Jos tämän prosessin suunnittelu olisi aloitettu hyvissä ajoin vaikka vuotta nykyistä aiemmin (tai vastaavasti nivelet olisi hankittu vasta ratikka-ajan alkaessa), olisi lopputulos voinut olla hyvinkin erilainen.

Itsellä ei loppujen lopuksi ole merkillä väliä, mutta arvelisin, että Solaris on merkkinä aika vahvoilla sopivan mallistonsa kanssa, Scania tuskin ehtii omastaan tekemään tuotantomallia tähän kilpailuun mennesssä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Muistan kun Helsingissä olin takamoottorisen matalanivelen kyydissä talvikelillä Simokadun ylämäessä. Ei ollut helppoa eteneminen. Ei ihme, että Helb (HKL) niistä luopui niin nopeasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muistan kun Helsingissä olin takamoottorisen matalanivelen kyydissä talvikelillä Simokadun ylämäessä. Ei ollut helppoa eteneminen. Ei ihme, että Helb (HKL) niistä luopui niin nopeasti.


Itse asiassa ne lähtivät vaihtoon jo muutama vuosi ennen HelBin muodostamista. Niiden tilalle tulivat HKL-BL #101 ja #102 (teli-Volvoja), jotka kyllä siirtyivät 2005 alussa HelBille.

Tässä matalanivel #9602 viimeisiä aikojaan Helsingissä. Ja vieläpä talvisella kelillä vähän ennen Simonkadun mäkeen menemistä.  :Cool:

----------


## Eppu

> Suurimmat syyt siihen, miksi tällä hetkellä suositaan telibusseja nivelbussien sijaan, löytynee pari syytä. Katujen onneton talvikunnossapito talvikeleillä on varsinkin takapotkuhaitareille (joita polttomoottorinivelet nykyään väistämättä ovat) todella haasteellisia. Etenkin parina viime vuonna talvikunnossapito on ollut sekä ELYn että varsinkin kaupungin katuverkolla todella luokatonta, johon on ollut lähellä jäädä 2-akselisellakin kiinni. Teliauto on tässä mielessä parempi telinkevennyksen takia, jolloin vaikeistakin paikoista pääsee helpommin irti. Varsinkin peruuttaessa huonolla kelillä teliauto on paremmin hallittavissa kuin linkkuun menevä nivel.
> 
> Toinen syy, kuten tuolla edellä mainittiinkin, on istumapaikkojen suosiminen.
> 
> Kolmanneksi huoltopäivien määrä on nivelbusseilla korkeampi kuin telibusseilla, lisäksi ne syövät 3-akselisiin verrattuna enemmän polttoainetta. Nivel- ja telibusseissa on sama määrä istumapaikkoja käytännössä, jolloin nivelbussin ainoa hyöty on seisomapaikkojen määrässä. Nämä saattavat jonkun mielestä tuntua mitättömiltä asioilta, mutta koska palkka- sekä polttoainekulut ovat aina samansuuruisia, iso asia, joka ratkaisee on se, kuinka paljon auto viettää päiviä varikolla huollossa.
> --
> Jos tämän prosessin suunnittelu olisi aloitettu hyvissä ajoin vaikka vuotta nykyistä aiemmin (tai vastaavasti nivelet olisi hankittu vasta ratikka-ajan alkaessa), olisi lopputulos voinut olla hyvinkin erilainen.
> 
> Itsellä ei loppujen lopuksi ole merkillä väliä, mutta arvelisin, että Solaris on merkkinä aika vahvoilla sopivan mallistonsa kanssa, Scania tuskin ehtii omastaan tekemään tuotantomallia tähän kilpailuun mennesssä.


Talvikunnossapito oli mielestäni viime talvena hieman parempaa kuin edellistalvena. Tämä seikka ei pitäisi olla ongelma, kun joskus ennen kadut pidettiin varsin hyvässä kunnossa talvellakin. Maksaahan se toki, mutta jos siitä säästetään, syntyy väistämättä muita ongelmia eivätkä nekään ole ilmaisia. Pienellä lisävaivalla voidaan nivelbussilinjojen varrella olevat pysäkit pitää jopa hieman paremmassa kunnossa kuin muut jos vain halutaan ja tarvetta on.

Kuten jo mainitsin, uskon itsekin Solariksen menestymiseen nivelbussien hankintakierroksella. Tämä juurikin siksi, että jos kapasiteettia halutaan niin 18,75m pitkään malliin saa enemmän istumapaikkoja kuin teliautoon.

Mitä tulee ratikkatouhuun, niin pitäisin jopa parempana että läntisen osan kanssa otettaisiin aikalisä, ja sen sijaan tehtäisiin Härmälän suunnan haara ensin. Sen voisi vaikka päättää Partolaan, josta liityntäbussit Pirkkalan suuntaan. Hiedanrannassa kun ei ole mitään vielä vuosiin ja Lielahden täyttösuunnitelmatkin ovat (onneksi) vastatuulessa. Paras olisikin jos hallinto-oikeus ne hylkäisi kokonaan jottei kansallismaisema ja pohjavesialue mene pilalle. Härmälän suunta onkin ihan toinen juttu. Siellä kysyntää riittäisi jo nyt ja Härmälänrantakin rakentuu kovaa vauhtia. Lentävänniemi puolestaan hoituisi hyvin busseilla vielä pitkään ja eritoten myös nykyiset reitit palvelevat aluetta parhaimmalla mahdollisella tavalla.




> Itse asiassa ne lähtivät vaihtoon jo muutama vuosi ennen HelBin muodostamista. Niiden tilalle tulivat HKL-BL #101 ja #102 (teli-Volvoja), jotka kyllä siirtyivät 2005 alussa HelBille.
> 
> Tässä matalanivel #9602 viimeisiä aikojaan Helsingissä. Ja vieläpä talvisella kelillä vähän ennen Simonkadun mäkeen menemistä.


Tampereella vastaavien autojen kanssa tultiinkin toimeen pitempään ja kyseinen autosarja olikin mielestäni laitoksen historian yksi parhaimmista, ainakin kapasiteetin ja matkustusmukavuuden suhteen. Aivan ongelmitta ei toki täälläkään selvitty.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tuolla aiemmin kyseltiin, kuinka moni TKL:n kuljettajista on ajanut nivelellä. Itse taidan lukeutua niihin viimeisiin "saapumiseriin", jota noilla natiivisti pääsi ajamaan, ja siitä on 11 vuotta aikaa. Taloon tullessa oli niveliä nopeasti laskien ainakin parikymmentä. Nykyiset kuljettajat eivät tosiaankaan välttämättä ole koskaan ajaneet nivelbussia, joten jonkinlaista perehdytystä tarvittaneen sen hallintaan. Nivellisä, josta killerpop kirjoitteli, on poistunut jo sopimuksista pitkiä aikoja sitten.


Mikseivät nykyiset kuljettajatkin olis niitä ajaneet vaikka niitä on talossa nytkin 2 kappaletta? se oli kyllä hyvä idea TKL:ltä tuoda ne 2 käytettyä Solua Ruotsista, jolloin huomattiin kuinka paljon parempia nykyajan nivelbussit ovat kuin ne 90-lopun Omnicityt ja City U:t. Se jää myös nähtäväksi aikooko TKL tuoda tarvittaessa lisää käytettyjä ruotsalaista niveliä (kuten esim. Scania Omnilink, MAN) kun Ruotsista on tuotu Suomeen sen verran paljon käytettyjä busseja muutenkin (mm. 8500LE:itä). Uusi Solaris Urbino 18/18.75 on kyl tosiaan komee peli ja se on ainakin omasta mielestä modernimman näköinen kuin edellisen sukupolven Urbino, jota ne TKL:n 2 Solarista juuri edustaa. Itekin pidän Solarista nyt todennäköisimpänä vaihtoehtona, mut en myöskään ihmettelis, jos valinnaksi sattuisikin Mersu tai MAN. 🙂

----------


## Rester

> Mikseivät nykyiset kuljettajatkin olis niitä ajaneet vaikka niitä on talossa nytkin 2 kappaletta?


Toinen nykyisistä nivelistä on Nokian koululaisvuorossa, toista käytetään vara-autona. Kouluvuoroa ajaa vain säännöllisesti muutama eri kuljettaja, ja kun talossa on lähes 350 kuljettajaa, on sen toisen nivelen osuminen kohdalle tällä hetkellä arpapeliä. En tiedä, mitä tarkoitat hyvillä kokemuksilla nivelistä, noissa nykyisissä on ollut yhtä sun toista teknistä ongelmaa, toki onhan näillä jo ajettukin kohtalainen määrä. Matkustajan näkökulmasta ne varmaan ovatkin hyviä, en sitä epäile.

----------


## Ivecomies

Saa myös nähdä innostutaanko nivelbussien hankinnasta myös muualla Suomessa (esim. HSL-alueella), jos ne TKL:n uudet nivelbussit osoittautuvat varmoiksi ja luotettaviksi (jolloin niistä tulee kannattava hankinta). Jos tarkoituksena todellakin on, että koko linja 1 ajettaisiin lähitulevaisuudessa haitaribusseilla, niin niistä tulee jälleen päivittäinen näky Tampereella, joka on tosi hyvä asia. Koskeeko se siis myös linjan 1 A- B- ja C-versioita?

----------


## tkp

Eiköhän se koske kaikkia variaatioita. Tosin toivottavasti ei Pirkkalan varuskunnassa käyviä vuoroja, koska siellä joutuu kääntämään auton ahtaalla parkkipaikalla peruuttamalla

----------


## Bussimies

Aamulehden 14.11. uutinen Tampereen nivelbussitilanteesta. Uusien lisäksi myös käytettyjä nivelbusseja hankittaneen. Toinen Tampereen nykyisistä nivelbusseista siirretään linjalle 1 loppuvuoden aikana.

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/bd3537e6-...4-98439fcab214

----------


## Ivecomies

> Aamulehden 14.11. uutinen Tampereen nivelbussitilanteesta. Uusien lisäksi myös käytettyjä nivelbusseja hankittaneen. Toinen Tampereen nykyisistä nivelbusseista siirretään linjalle 1 loppuvuoden aikana.
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/bd3537e6-...4-98439fcab214


Kuulostaa hyvältä. Jos TKL aikoo siis hankkia uusien haitaribussien lisäksi myös lisää käytettyjä nivelbusseja, niin olettaisin että niiden tuontimaa Ruotsi. Uskon että ruotsalaiset nivelet ovat varustettu tuplalaseilla ja kaikilla muillakin varusteilla mitä suomalaisissakin busseissa tulee olla. Esim. käytetty ruotsalainen Scania Omnilink nivel kelpais varmasti hyvin myös Tampereelle. Onko tietoa minä päivänä se selviää minkä merkkisiä ne TKL:n uudet nivelet on?

----------


## Ahalm

> Onko tietoa minä päivänä se selviää minkä merkkisiä ne TKL:n uudet nivelet on?


Tarjouspyyntö julkaistaan vuonna 2020. (lähde) Sitten siihen päälle tarjouspyynnön valmisteluun ja läpisaattamiseen ja päätöksentekoon kuluva aika. Eli joskus ensi keväänä, veikkaisin.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mitäs mieltä olette muuten ruotsalaisista MAN Lions City-nivelistä te jotka ootte niillä matkustaneet? soveltuvaisivatko ne hyvin myös Tampereelle? MANilla taitaa olla Ruotsissa vahva markkina-asema haitaribussimarkkinoilla. Must vaikuttaa siltä että ainakin Tukholmassa noin 2/3 tämänhetkisistä nivelistä ovat MANeja. Ilmeisesti ne ovat osoittautuneet siellä luotettaviksi...

----------


## Precise

> Mitäs mieltä olette muuten ruotsalaisista MAN Lions City-nivelistä te jotka ootte niillä matkustaneet? soveltuvaisivatko ne hyvin myös Tampereelle? MANilla taitaa olla Ruotsissa vahva markkina-asema haitaribussimarkkinoilla. Must vaikuttaa siltä että ainakin Tukholmassa noin 2/3 tämänhetkisistä nivelistä ovat MANeja. Ilmeisesti ne ovat osoittautuneet siellä luotettaviksi...


Matkustan noilla päivittäin, ja paha keksiä mitään valittamista. Noita käytetään laajasti keskustan sisäisillä runkolinjoilla (esim. 4), lähiöissä (172)  ja toisaalta myös jopa maaseutumaisissa olosuhteissa (176). Ei tosin ole juurikaan vertailukohtaa, kun muilla ei ole tullut matkustettua.

----------


## Eppu

https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b9la...lable-/1881725

Tuossapa olisi tarjolla muutama ihan sopiva käytetty yksilö Tampereelle.

----------


## Ivecomies

> https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b9la...lable-/1881725
> 
> Tuossapa olisi tarjolla muutama ihan sopiva käytetty yksilö Tampereelle.


Onhan toi ihan hieno ja kyllähän toi sopis oikein hyvin TKL:n käyttöön. Uskoisin että Ruotsistakin löytyy runsaasti käytettyjä, hyvänkuntoisia niveliä. Toikin näyttää varsin hyvänkuntoiselta.

----------


## Ahalm

Nivellinja-autojen kilpailutus on käynnissä. Lisätietoja Tuomi logistiikan sivuilla: https://tarjouspalvelu.fi/Tarjouspal...18&tpID=276287

Alla joukko mielivaltaisia poimintoja vaatimuksista.
5-10 kpl, optio 0-12 kpl / vuosi kahdelle vuodelle.50 pistettä tulee auton hinnasta45 pistettä tulee huolenpitosopimuksen hinnasta. (TKL voi hankkia tai olla hankkimatta huolenpitosopimuksen)hybridistä saa 15 lisäpistettäistumapaikkoja min 49 + 3, eli telibussin suuruusluokkaaväh. 71 seisomapaikkaaovet 1+2+2+0 tai 2+2+2+0. (Etuoven puolitin kielletty)ovien sulkemisnapin painamisesta liikkeellelähtömahdollisuuteen maks. 4 s.etuoven avaamiseen ja sulkemiseen matkustajapainikkeet, sisällä ja ulkonapehmustetut istuimetkuulutuslaitteistotoimitus vuoden loppuun mennessämatkakortinlukija keskiovelle

----------


## Multsun poika

Miksi ei sähkönivelbusseja? HSL aikoo laittaa 27 sähköniveltä linjoille 18 ja 39.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Miksi ei sähkönivelbusseja? HSL aikoo laittaa 27 sähköniveltä linjoille 18 ja 39.


Veikkaan että sen takia, kun TKL haluaa varmaan nyt ensin saada kokemusta uusista dieselnivelistä.

----------


## Bussimies

Tulevista Solaris-nivelbusseista (8 kpl) Aamulehden artikkeli (tilajille):

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/b8233fbf-...=1522737894164

Joitakin poimintoja:

-Autot toimitetaan vuoden loppuun mennessä, mutta alustavasti Solaris lupaillut jo puolen vuoden toimitusaikaa maaliskuussa tehtävästä tilauksesta
-Bussien pituus 18 metriä, 49 istumapaikkaa
-Etuvaunun keskioven tuntumaan tulee tilava, noin 3 metriä pitkä lastenvaunu- ja seisomasilta
-Ovet todennäköisesti 1+2+2 ja avorahastusvalmius kaikille oville: 

" Nivelbussissa on etuoven lisäksi kaksilehtinen keskiovi ja kaksilehtinen takaovi. Etu korostuisi, jos kortinlukija olisi kaikilla kolmella ovella, Keinonen uskoo."

" Tästä täytyy vielä neuvotella Nyssen kanssa, mutta me operaattorina toivomme tätä. Se lyhentäisi merkittävästi pysäkkiaikaa, TKL:n kalustopäällikkö Keinonen toteaa."

----------


## Ivecomies

Sit kun ne 8 uutta Solarista tulee, niin tullaanko myös niitä kahta ex. Arlandan Solarista käyttämään entistä useammin linjalla jolloin niitä voi nähdä Tampereen keskustassa uusien Solaristen rinnalla? ja jos on tarkoitus että lähitulevaisuudessa koko linja 1 ajettais pelkästään haitaribusseilla, niin koska TKL:lle tulee taas seuraava sarja uusia nivelbusseja? toivottavasti ne 8 uutta nivel-Solarista osoittautuvat niin luotettaviksi jolloin TKL haluaa lisää nivelbusseja. Uskon että ne uudet nivel-Solarikset tulee herättämään paljon huomiota silloin kun ne aloittaa linjalla.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> Sit kun ne 8 uutta Solarista tulee, niin tullaanko myös niitä kahta ex. Arlandan Solarista käyttämään entistä useammin linjalla jolloin niitä voi nähdä Tampereen keskustassa uusien Solaristen rinnalla?


Eiköhän toinen pysy siinä hommassa, mihin se on hankittukin. Mikä ihmeen vaatimus tuo Tampereen keskusta nyt on?

----------


## Jufo

> Eiköhän toinen pysy siinä hommassa, mihin se on hankittukin. Mikä ihmeen vaatimus tuo Tampereen keskusta nyt on?


Paitsi että Harjuniityn koulun evakko loppuu ensi syksyksi ja linjaa 73K ei kai enää tarvita:

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/201285560

Toinen solarishan on jo vakioitunut linjalle 1, joten voisi luulla että se jatkaa siellä ainakin osapäivässä myös uusien nivelien tultua.

----------


## kalle.

> Paitsi että Harjuniityn koulun evakko loppuu ensi syksyksi ja linjaa 73K ei kai enää tarvita:
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/201285560
> 
> Toinen solarishan on jo vakioitunut linjalle 1, joten voisi luulla että se jatkaa siellä ainakin osapäivässä myös uusien nivelien tultua.


 Ajothan Tampereen sopimusliiketeessä näillä päättynee ensi vuoden tammikuussa, kun ikäraja tulee täyteen, eivätkä käy enää Nysse-liikenteeseen.




> Toinen solarisnivel TKL 80 on palannut linjalle 1, oli poissa usemman kuukauden ilmeisesti korjattavana. Se ajaa lyhyttä osapäivää
> 
> 7:30 1C Vatialasta -> 8:50 1B Vaitista
> 
> ja iltapäivällä
> 
> 14:45 1A Vatialasta -> 16:06 1A Lentoasemalta


Arkisin ajossa näin. Ajossa myös lauantait.
1B 05:10 Vatiala - Sorinaukio
1B 05:39 Sorinaukio - Vähäjärvi - Teollisuustie
1C 06:10 Teollisuustie - Kyösti - Suupantori
1C 06:20 Suupantori - Sorinaukio
1C 06:47 Sorinaukio - Vatiala
1C 07:30 Vatiala - Sorinaukio
1C 08:11 Sorinaukio - Kyösti - Vaitti
1B 08:50 Vaitti - Vähäjärvi - Suupantori
1B 08:59 Suupantori - Sorinaukio
1B 09:25 Sorinaukio - Vatiala
1A 14:45 Vatiala - Sorinaukio
1A 15:21 Sorinaukio - Lentoasema
1A 16:06 Lentoasema - Suupantori
1A 16:16 Suupantori - Sorinaukio
1A 16:43 Sorinaukio - Vatiala

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ajothan Tampereen sopimusliiketeessä näillä päättynee ensi vuoden tammikuussa, kun ikäraja tulee täyteen, eivätkä käy enää Nysse-liikenteeseen.


Okei. Onneks kuitenkin vasta silloin, jolloin TKL voi hyvinkin käyttää niitä nivelbussiperehdytyksessä ennen kuin uudet Solarikset aloittaa liikenteessä, kun TKL:n on varmaan pakko perehdyttää kuljettajia nivelbussin hallintaan ennen kuin heitä päästetään ajamaan niillä (kun TKL:n nykyisistä kuljettajista hyvin monet ei oo välttämättä ajaneet haitaribussia). Saa myös nähdä tuleeko TKL:lle jatkossakin jotain käytettyjä ruotsalaisia niveliä (toki uudempia kuin noi 2), jos TKL tarvitsee nivelbusseja myös varakaluston rooliin.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tulevista Solaris-nivelbusseista (8 kpl) Aamulehden artikkeli (tilajille):
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/b8233fbf-...=1522737894164
> 
> Joitakin poimintoja:
> 
> -Autot toimitetaan vuoden loppuun mennessä, mutta alustavasti Solaris lupaillut jo puolen vuoden toimitusaikaa maaliskuussa tehtävästä tilauksesta
> -Bussien pituus 18 metriä, 49 istumapaikkaa
> -Etuvaunun keskioven tuntumaan tulee tilava, noin 3 metriä pitkä lastenvaunu- ja seisomasilta
> ...


Siirtynee tuo hankinta ( http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...nkinta(128411)) , koska siitä on tehty valitus Markkinaoikeuteen 

-- (Lähde: https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...intaasiat.html )
VIREILLÄ: 9.3.2020
HANKINTAYKSIKKÖ: Tampereen kaupunki
HANKINTAPÄÄTÖS: Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikennnelaitoksen johtokunnan päätös 19.2.2020 § 7, linja-autohankinta
--

----------


## tkp

Jos äkkiä pitäisi arvata niin valittaja on veho "Oy Veho Ab:n tekemä tarjous hylätään tarjousehtoja vastaamattomana"

----------


## Bussimies

Ja TKL:n johtokunnan kokouksessa on nyt päätetty keskeyttää koko hankinta ja tehdä uusi tarjouspyyntö:

http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...kinnat(132472)

Tarjouspyynnössä on ollut tulkinnanvaraisia epätarkkuuksia ja tarjoajien tasapuolinen kohtelu on siten vaarantunut. Hankinnan keskeyttämisestä on päättänyt itse hankintayksikkö, joten markkinaoikeuskäsittelyä tuskin tulee.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ja TKL:n johtokunnan kokouksessa on nyt päätetty keskeyttää koko hankinta ja tehdä uusi tarjouspyyntö:
> 
> http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...kinnat(132472)
> 
> Tarjouspyynnössä on ollut tulkinnanvaraisia epätarkkuuksia ja tarjoajien tasapuolinen kohtelu on siten vaarantunut. Hankinnan keskeyttämisestä on päättänyt itse hankintayksikkö, joten markkinaoikeuskäsittelyä tuskin tulee.


Tarkoittaako tää siis sitä, että ne TKL:n uudet nivelbussit saattavatkin olla muita kuin Solariksia (esim. Mercedes-Benz, Scania, MAN jne.)? ja minkä takia niin on päätetty nyt tehdä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jos äkkiä pitäisi arvata niin valittaja on veho "Oy Veho Ab:n tekemä tarjous hylätään tarjousehtoja vastaamattomana"


Näin: "Keskeyttämisen johdosta Veho Oy Ab:n vaatimukset hankintaoikaisusta jätetään enemmälti tutkimatta."




> Tarkoittaako tää siis sitä, että ne TKL:n uudet nivelbussit saattavatkin olla muita kuin Solariksia (esim. Mercedes-Benz, Scania, MAN jne.)? ja minkä takia niin on päätetty nyt tehdä?


Sitähän se tarkoittaa, kun hankinta keskeytetään ja uusi käynnistetään. Tuolta linkistä löytyy perustelut hankinnan keskeyttämiselle, kun vähän selaa alaspäin.

----------


## Ivecomies

Oishan se Citaron tai Lion's Cityn nivelversio Tampereella vielä näyttävämpi näky kuin Urbino-nivel. Koska se muuten selviää taas kuka voittaa tarjouksen ja ehtivätkö ne uudet nivelet kuitenkin liikenteeseen aikataulun mukaisesti elokuussa?

----------


## pehkonen

> Oishan se Citaron tai Lion's Cityn nivelversio Tampereella vielä näyttävämpi näky kuin Urbino-nivel. Koska se muuten selviää taas kuka voittaa tarjouksen ja ehtivätkö ne uudet nivelet kuitenkin liikenteeseen aikataulun mukaisesti elokuussa?


Kun hankinta keskeytetään, niin alkaa tarjousprosessi määräaikoineen alusta alkaen. Siitä hetkestä, kun uusi tarkennettu Tarjouspyyntö tulee auki Hilmaan (hankintailmoitukset.fi) saamme tietää tarjouspyynnön aukioloajan (ehkä noin kuukausi? ks. Hankintalaki). Sen jälkeen tehdään vertailut ja päätösesitykset. Päätöksen jälkeen on vielä 14 vuorokauden valitusaika. 

Voisi arvioida, että kilpailutuksen tulos voisi tulla lainvoimaiseksi elokuussa. Toki, jos edellisen kilpailutuksen (sen hylätyn) voittaja menestyy ja on omalla isolla riskillä tilannut uudet nivelet, niin ....

----------


## Eppu

> Ja TKL:n johtokunnan kokouksessa on nyt päätetty keskeyttää koko hankinta ja tehdä uusi tarjouspyyntö:
> 
> http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toim...kinnat(132472)
> 
> Tarjouspyynnössä on ollut tulkinnanvaraisia epätarkkuuksia ja tarjoajien tasapuolinen kohtelu on siten vaarantunut. Hankinnan keskeyttämisestä on päättänyt itse hankintayksikkö, joten markkinaoikeuskäsittelyä tuskin tulee.


Nyt kun tämä sulku vaikuttaa niin moneen asiaan, eikä ole sanottua että joukkoliikenteen kysyntäkään tämän jälkeen enää palaa kriisiä edeltävälle tasolle, voisi päättävissä elimissä miettiä kannattaako moisten bussien hankinta sittenkään. Teliautoja saisi samalla rahalla enemmän  ja ne saattaisivat sittenkin riittää hieman alemman kysynnän ja liikkumismäärien maailmassa.

Samoin tulisi miettiä, onko ratikkahankeen jatko länteen enää ajankohtaista pitkälti samoista syistä. Myös kaupungin suuresti himoitsema ympäristötuhohanke, Lielahden tekosaari, on ollut pienoisessa vastatuulessa, ja hyvä niin. Jos ja kun toivottavasti hallinto-oikeus ei anna järven täyttämiseen lupaa, olisi viimeistään silloin harkittava vakavasti koko ratikan läntisen jatkeen hylkäämistä. Myös kriisin aiheuttama talouslama antaa perusteita vähintään koko jatkeen siirtämiselle myöhempään ajankohtaan - mutta mielestäni sen hylkääminen kokonaan olisi siltikin järkevämpää. Kun talous sakkaa nyt kovasti tämän kaiken takia, voi Ylöjärven kaupunkikin tulla toisiin aatoksiin näistä kiskohankkeista kun tiedetään touhun hintalappu.

----------


## Ivecomies

Miltä näyttää Tampereen nivelbussiasia tällä hetkellä? onko nyt sit päätetty ettei niitä sittenkään hankita? ikävä juttu, jos näin on, varsinainen pettymys kyllä. Kun vielä alle vuosi sitten oltiin niin varmoja, että TKL hankkis uusia nivelbusseja (ja asiasta vielä uutisoitiinkin), mut jos suunnitelmat nivelbussien hankinnasta ovat nyt peruttu kokonaan, niin ei sitten. Ikävä juttu.  :Icon Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## laurira

> Miltä näyttää Tampereen nivelbussiasia tällä hetkellä? onko nyt sit päätetty ettei niitä sittenkään hankita? ikävä juttu, jos näin on, varsinainen pettymys kyllä. Kun vielä alle vuosi sitten oltiin niin varmoja, että TKL hankkis uusia nivelbusseja (ja asiasta vielä uutisoitiinkin), mut jos suunnitelmat nivelbussien hankinnasta ovat nyt peruttu kokonaan, niin ei sitten. Ikävä juttu.


Näin kerrottiin kuukausikatsauksessa: 

"Vuoden 2020 hankintasuunnitelmassa oli tilaajan toivomuksen mukaisia nivelbusseja. Hankinta kilpailutettiin, mutta
maaliskuussa tehdyllä päätöksellä hankinta on toistaiseksi keskeytetty. Liikenteen tilaukseen kohdistuvien muutosten
vuoksi on tässä vaiheessa perusteltua pidättäytyä toistaiseksi isommista investoinneista.
Linja-autojen sijaan investointeja saattaa loppuvuodesta kohdentua pienessä määrin huoltokalustoon tai
rahastuslaitejärjestelmään."

----------


## tkp

Ykköslinjan reitti, jonne niveliä oli suunniteltu muuttuu jokatapauksessa haukiluomaan kun ratikka aloittaa joten lienee järkevämpää ensiksi seurata matkustajamääriä ja sitten vasta miettiä onko nivelille tarvetta.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko noiden TKL:n kahden Solariksen tarkoitus poistua vuodenvaihteessa, kun ne täyttää 15? sit on kai nivelbussien aika Tampereella pysyvästi ohi. En valitettavasti usko, että tullaan enää siihen tulokseen että linjalla 1 tarvittais niveliä, kun matkustajamäärät pienenee muutenkin ratikan myötä. Eiköhän siellä pärjätä jatkossa edullisemmilla Volvo 8900-telibusseilla. Onneks tilannetta lohduttaa se, että HSL-alueelle tulee uusia sähkönivelbusseja, jolloin Suomen maa ei jää täysin ilman haitareita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:30 ----------




> Ykköslinjan reitti, jonne niveliä oli suunniteltu muuttuu jokatapauksessa haukiluomaan kun ratikka aloittaa joten lienee järkevämpää ensiksi seurata matkustajamääriä ja sitten vasta miettiä onko nivelille tarvetta.


Joka tuskin tulee tapahtumaan.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## nickr

> Onko noiden TKL:n kahden Solariksen tarkoitus poistua vuodenvaihteessa, kun ne täyttää 15? sit on kai nivelbussien aika Tampereella pysyvästi ohi. En valitettavasti usko, että tullaan enää siihen tulokseen että linjalla 1 tarvittais niveliä, kun matkustajamäärät pienenee muutenkin ratikan myötä. Eiköhän siellä pärjätä jatkossa edullisemmilla Volvo 8900-telibusseilla. Onneks tilannetta lohduttaa se, että HSL-alueelle tulee uusia sähkönivelbusseja, jolloin Suomen maa ei jää täysin ilman haitareita.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:30 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Joka tuskin tulee tapahtumaan.


En kyllä usko, että ratikka tulee pienentämään Pirkkalan ja Tesoman suunnan matkustajamääriä, kun se ei sinne liikennöi. Tesomalla mahdollinen lähijuna saattaa niitä vähentää, mutta toisaalta juna ei palvele Länsi-Tampereelle menijöitä ollenkaan. Pirkkalan suuntaan saatetaan toki ratikka jossain vaiheessa rakentaa, mutta se ei ole vielä ajankohtaista. Linjat 1 ja 8 ovat jo nyt niin kuormitettuja, että uskon, että nivelbusseja saatetaan hyvinkin nähdä tulevalla ykköslinjalla jos niiden hankintaan vain riittää on rahaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Matkustajamäärät vähenee varmaan sen verran muutamaksi vuodeksi, ettei nivelille ole enää akuuttia tarvetta. Sitten kun niitä tarvitaan, ei dieselniveliä varmaan enää edes harkita, vaan hankitaan sähköbusseja.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Matkustajamäärät vähenee varmaan sen verran muutamaksi vuodeksi, ettei nivelille ole enää akuuttia tarvetta. Sitten kun niitä tarvitaan, ei dieselniveliä varmaan enää edes harkita, vaan hankitaan sähköbusseja.


Entäs hybridinivel ja biokaasunivel?

----------


## laurira

2021 lähtien julkishallinto voi hankkia vain sähköllä käyviä busseja.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> 2021 lähtien julkishallinto voi hankkia vain sähköllä käyviä busseja.


Koskeeko tämä siis omahankintaa (TKL) vai hankituttamista (kilpailun voittavien toimijoiden hankinnat)?

----------


## kuukanko

> 2021 lähtien julkishallinto voi hankkia vain sähköllä käyviä busseja.


Höpöhöpö, ei pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## laurira

> Koskeeko tämä siis omahankintaa (TKL) vai hankituttamista (kilpailun voittavien toimijoiden hankinnat)?


Kumpaakin. 

Tämän sanoi Joukkoliikennejohtaja valtuustossa 7.9.2020 joten voidaan pitää luotettavana toteamuksena. 

Lisäksi seuraava päätös on tehty:

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vir..._simul(151584)

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämän sanoi Joukkoliikennejohtaja valtuustossa 7.9.2020 joten voidaan pitää luotettavana toteamuksena.


Valtuustoissa sanotaan yhtä sun toista, mikä ei aina pidä paikkaansa. Tosin ilman tarkkaa lainausta en usko, että joukkoliikennejohtaja asiantuntevana kaverina olisi oikeasti noin sanonut.

Näin internetin aikakaudella jokainen voi tarkistaa itse netistä, mitä lainsäädäntö ja tehdyt päätökset oikeasti määräävät. Tälläkin foorumilla on keskusteltu aikaisemmin EU:n puhtaiden ajoneuvojen direktiivin vaikutuksesta.

----------


## tkp

> Kumpaakin. 
> 
> Tämän sanoi Joukkoliikennejohtaja valtuustossa 7.9.2020 joten voidaan pitää luotettavana toteamuksena. 
> 
> Lisäksi seuraava päätös on tehty:
> 
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vir..._simul(151584)


Tuolla sanotaan: "EU:n puhtaiden ajoneuvojen direktiivin päivitys astuu voimaan 2.8.2021. Sen jälkeen tehtävistä kaupunkibussihankinnoista _määrätty osa_ tulee olla sähköbusseja." Mitä määrätty osa tarkoittaa löytyy em. kuukangon viestistä

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Valtuustoissa sanotaan yhtä sun toista, mikä ei aina pidä paikkaansa. Tosin ilman tarkkaa lainausta en usko, että joukkoliikennejohtaja asiantuntevana kaverina olisi oikeasti noin sanonut.
> 
> Näin internetin aikakaudella jokainen voi tarkistaa itse netistä, mitä lainsäädäntö ja tehdyt päätökset oikeasti määräävät. Tälläkin foorumilla on keskusteltu aikaisemmin EU:n puhtaiden ajoneuvojen direktiivin vaikutuksesta.


Käsittääkseni voi jopa niinkin käydä, että Tampere ja muut isot kaupungit eivät välttämättä voi enää hankkia paikallisliikenteeseen muuta kuin sähköistä kalustoa. Suomelle on asetettu tietyt tavoitteet sähköisen kaluston määrästä (taisi olla, että puolet pitäisi olla uusista), mutta kokonaan on vielä päättämättä, miten tämä tavoite jaetaan Suomen sisällä. Pienemmät kaupungit ovat kovasti toivoneet, että velvoite hankkia sähköistä kalustoa koskisi vain suuria kaupunkeja. Jotta kansallinen tavoite täyttyisi, pitäisi tässä tapauksessa suurten kaupunkien hankkia oikeastaan vain sähköistä kalustoa. 

Näin voi hyvinkin käydä, sillä tässä tietysti on oma järkensä: muutaman auton järjestelmän (tyyliin Kajaani tai Savonlinna) sähköistäminen voi tulla kalliiksi, kun latausinfran yms. kuluja on jakamassa vain pieni määrä autoja. Myös tuollaisten kohteiden kilpailuttaminen voi olla myös johtaa hyvin kalliisiin tarjouksiin, jos ehtona on sähkö käyttövoimana. Mutta tämä poliittinen vääntö on käsittääkseni vielä kesken.

----------


## kuukanko

Noi vähimmäisvaatimusprosentit on sen verran pieniä, että Suomen sähköbussivaatimus täyttyy jo sillä määrällä, mitä pelkästään HSL-alueelle tulee sähköbusseja joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Eppu

> Näin voi hyvinkin käydä, sillä tässä tietysti on oma järkensä: muutaman auton järjestelmän (tyyliin Kajaani tai Savonlinna) sähköistäminen voi tulla kalliiksi, kun latausinfran yms. kuluja on jakamassa vain pieni määrä autoja. Myös tuollaisten kohteiden kilpailuttaminen voi olla myös johtaa hyvin kalliisiin tarjouksiin, jos ehtona on sähkö käyttövoimana. Mutta tämä poliittinen vääntö on käsittääkseni vielä kesken.


Kalliiksi se tulee joka tapauksessa, niin tilaajalle, kuntataloudelle, yrityksille ja ympäristölle. Nuoremmat yhä hyväkuntoiset bussit pitää sen myötä romuttaa kun niillä ei saa enää ajaa. Akkuteknologia ei ole puhdasta millään mittarilla vaikka siitä ei lähipäästöjä tulekaan. Ainoastaan viherpuolueen mielestä kaivosten saasteet muualla kuin meillä Suomessa ja Euroopassa ei merkitse mitään. Ja sitten kun kaikki ajoneuvot ovat sähköllä kulkevia, miten niihin saadaan energia? Tätä ei ole kukaan ratkaissut vielä. Tosin jotkut hullut ehdottavat siihenkin ratkaisuksi ydinvoimaa, ts. säteilyä ja moninkertainen määrä ydinjätettä riesaksemme. Eikä uraanin louhuminen myöskään ole puhdasta touhua. Mutta kun vallassa olevat viherkommunistit ovat tottuneet tekemään päätöksiä ideologia edellä, on tulos näinkin hullunkurista katseltavaa.

----------


## laurira

> Valtuustoissa sanotaan yhtä sun toista, mikä ei aina pidä paikkaansa. Tosin ilman tarkkaa lainausta en usko, että joukkoliikennejohtaja asiantuntevana kaverina olisi oikeasti noin sanonut.


asian voi tarkistaa kaupungivaltuuston kokouksen videolta 7.9.2020 ajankohdassa 1:17. 

Joukkoliikennejohtaja päättää melkoisen paljon Tampereella.

----------


## kuukanko

> asian voi tarkistaa kaupungivaltuuston kokouksen videolta 7.9.2020 ajankohdassa 1:17.


Tässä videolta kuunneltuna, mitä joukkoliikennejohtaja sanoo: "kyllä tilanne näyttää nyt siltä, että voi ennustaa että vuoden -22 jälkeen, niin linja-autopuolella ei juuri muuta tulekaan kuin sähköbussiliikennettä, eli sen sähköbussiliikenteen läpimurto on sillain tapahtunut". Case closed.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko mitään tietoa koska ne TKL:n 2 nivel-Solarista poistuvat?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko mitään tietoa koska ne TKL:n 2 nivel-Solarista poistuvat?


Näillä näkymin vasta vuonna 2021.

----------


## nickr

Nokian koululaislinja 73K (jolla on nivelbussi jatkuvasti käytössä) ei jatka liikennöintiä enää syksyllä 2021, jolloin Myllyhaan koulun uudisrakennuksen pitäisi vihdoin valmistua, joten luulisi siis, että ainakin toukokuun 2021 loppuun on nivelbussit aktiivisessa käytössä.

----------


## Eppu

Se onkin toinen juttu ehditäänkö siihen mennessä tehdä hankintapäätöstä joistakin nivelbusseista. Jossakin edelleen on ollut sellaisesta pientä puhetta, mutta ne lienevät sitten sähkökäyttöisiä jos sellaisiin päätetään tuhlata.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Se onkin toinen juttu ehditäänkö siihen mennessä tehdä hankintapäätöstä joistakin nivelbusseista. Jossakin edelleen on ollut sellaisesta pientä puhetta, mutta ne lienevät sitten sähkökäyttöisiä jos sellaisiin päätetään tuhlata.


Oishan se Volvo 7900AE ihan siistin näköinen Nysse-väreissä. Se on varmaan todennäköisin vaihtoehto jos TKL hommaa sähköniveliä.

----------


## Bussimies

Mediakin tarttui TKL:n nivelbussihankinnan valmisteluun:

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5502714

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paakirj...lipide/5502802

----------


## Ivecomies

> Mediakin tarttui TKL:n nivelbussihankinnan valmisteluun:
> 
> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paikalliset/5502714
> 
> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/paakirj...lipide/5502802


Onpa iloinen uutinen, tuli heti hymy huuleen. Jos ne sähkönivelet tulevat Volvolta (mikä on kaikkein todennäköisintä), niin sanon vaan että "Hjärtligt välkomna till Tammerfors"  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> sähkönivelet tulevat Volvolta (mikä on kaikkein todennäköisintä)


Mikä tekee asiasta todennäköisimmän? TKL kilpailuttaa sähköbussien hankinnan, jolloin valmistaja voi olla mikä tahansa.

----------


## Eppu

> Mikä tekee asiasta todennäköisimmän? TKL kilpailuttaa sähköbussien hankinnan, jolloin valmistaja voi olla mikä tahansa.


Niinhän se voi. Uskoisin että tekniset speksit valittaneen sen mukaan että tie on parhaiten auki Volvon ja Solariksen tuotteille. Kiinalaishalpiksiin en usko sorruttavan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Mikä tekee asiasta todennäköisimmän? TKL kilpailuttaa sähköbussien hankinnan, jolloin valmistaja voi olla mikä tahansa.


No aattelin kun TKL:llä luotetaan Volvoihin. TKL:n henkilökunnasta varmaan suurin osa pitää Volvoa parhaana merkkinä, siltä ainakin vaikuttaa. Olen jutellut muutaman TKL:n kuljettajan kanssa, kun olen Tampereella piipahtanut, ja he ainakin pitää Volvoa parhaana merkkinä.

----------


## kalle.

Hankinta tulee olemaan ensimmäinen kalustohankinta, joka toteutetaan TKL:n ja Nyssen allianssimallisena. Näin ollen hankinnan spekseihin vaikuttaa aikaisempaa enemmän myös Nysse ja speksit viimeistelee allianssin johtoryhmä. Luonnollisesti viimeisen sanan siihen sanoo TKL:n johtokunta, joten poliittinen näkemyskin spekseissä tulee esiin.
Hyviä akkusähkönivelbusseja on saatavilla useilta valmistajilta jo tälläkin hetkellä, joten hankinnasta tulee mielenkiintoinen kun se aikanaan sitten toteutuu.

----------


## Karosa

> Niinhän se voi. Uskoisin että tekniset speksit valittaneen sen mukaan että tie on parhaiten auki Volvon ja Solariksen tuotteille. Kiinalaishalpiksiin en usko sorruttavan.


Onko sulla tietoa paljonko tällainen "kiinalaishalpis" maksaa? Paljonko tuollainen Yutong on kaikkineen veroineen halvempi kuin "Ei halpis"?

----------


## canis lupus

Mikä ongelma Yutongeissa on? Vaan se että on kiinalainen? Olen jopa Scanioita nähnyt enemmän hinausauton perässä kuin Yutongeja viimeisen 3 vuoden aikana

----------

